# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot Nysse-liikenteestä, kevät 2022

## nickr

13.1.

Paunu #131 & #139 / 10

LL #103 / 77
LL #135 / 15

----------


## vaajy

> 13.1.
> 
> Paunu #131 & #139 / 10
> 
> LL #103 / 77
> LL #135 / 15


148, Väinö Paunu Oy linjalla 6 tänään, tuulilasi järjettömän isoilla halkeamilla sivussa etuovea päin.

Ennen sitä tuli joku PTL:n auto etuosa kolaroituna, valitettavasti en muista bussin numeroa, mutta oli normaalisti linjalla.

TKL:n autoihin ilmestyneet myös nauhat, LL-autoihin ei.

----------


## vallum

13.1

Länsilinjat #119/31

Oli nauhoitettu ainakin tämä auto

----------


## tkp

Ei nyt liity suoraan nysse-liikenteeseen mutta Nokian palveluliikenteen ja ikäihmisten palveluihin liittyvät kuljetukset on voittanut Ihastjärven linja. Vähän kauempaa liikennöitsijä, yleensähän nuo kuljetukset ovat olleet Ylöjärveläisten firmojen heiniä.

http://nokia.tweb.fi/ktwebscr/pk_asil_tweb.htm?bid=3058

----------


## Scalamies

> 13.1
> 
> Länsilinjat #119/31
> 
> Oli nauhoitettu ainakin tämä auto


samoten #13 ja #121 on myös nauhoitettu.

----------


## killerpop

17.1. Pispalantorilla laitettu peltiä ruttuun https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008546562.html

----------


## nickr

> 17.1. Pispalantorilla laitettu peltiä ruttuun https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008546562.html


Eli ilmeisesti TKL #117:n perään on ensin rysäyttänyt joku auto, jota ei uutisen kuvissa enää näy, ja hinausoperaation alkaessa vielä PTL #54 tehnyt saman tempun (ilmeisesti hiljaisemmalla vauhdilla).

Muistan kuinka sama pysäkki oli viime talvena myös kuin luistinrata, otin siitä kuvankin kun jokunen bussi valui silloinkin Pispalan valtatielle takaisin kun ei pysäkkialueella pystynyt pysähtymään.

----------


## jtm

Tuli vastaan video missä rekka olisi kolaroinut 2-aks tilaajaväritteisen Scalan kanssa tänään päivällä moottoritiellä 3. Scalasta vasemman puolen laseja rikki. Kellään tarkempia tietoja tapahtumista?

----------


## kiitokurre

Nysse Scala tuli vastaan  hinattavana Hämeenlinnässä kohti etelää. Kaikki ikkunat säpäleinä, olisko ollut pelastuslaitoksen harjoittelussa aikanaan...

----------


## killerpop

> Tuli vastaan video missä rekka olisi kolaroinut 2-aks tilaajaväritteisen Scalan kanssa tänään päivällä moottoritiellä 3. Scalasta vasemman puolen laseja rikki. Kellään tarkempia tietoja tapahtumista?





> Nysse Scala tuli vastaan  hinattavana Hämeenlinnässä kohti etelää. Kaikki ikkunat säpäleinä, olisko ollut pelastuslaitoksen harjoittelussa aikanaan...


Voisiko kyseessä olla Valkeakosken Liikenteen #10 matkalla Viroa kohti? Se kun sopivasti eilen sinne päin lähti.

Ilmeisesti myös tämä kuvaton uutinen sopii asiaan https://www.msn.com/fi-fi/autot/uuti...ssa/ar-AASTvR7

Video olisi kiva nähdä, tunnistaako siitä onko KUB-Scala.

----------


## 8.6

Valkeakosken Liikenteen Scala 28 on merkitty poistetuksi, mutta se näkyy edelleen avoimessa datassa: tällä hetkellä linjalla 47. Onko laitteet siirretty toiseen autoon ja numero unohtunut vaihtaa?

----------


## Scalamies

> Valkeakosken Liikenteen Scala 28 on merkitty poistetuksi, mutta se näkyy edelleen avoimessa datassa: tällä hetkellä linjalla 47. Onko laitteet siirretty toiseen autoon ja numero unohtunut vaihtaa?


Ei ole siirretty vaan se on vara-autona.

----------


## 8.6

Hyvä. Bussikirjaston kalustolistassa on siis virhe.

----------


## vaajy

PTL:n autoja taas bongattu liikenteessä:



#33, keula kolaroitu



#36, perä ajettu johonkin

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Tampereella enää monta Scania-merkkistä linja-autoa jäljellä Pirtilin Suburbanien lisäksi?

----------


## nickr

> Valkeakosken Liikenteen Scala 28 on merkitty poistetuksi, mutta se näkyy edelleen avoimessa datassa: tällä hetkellä linjalla 47. Onko laitteet siirretty toiseen autoon ja numero unohtunut vaihtaa?


Tosiaan, mistäköhän tuommoinen tieto on Bussikirjastoon saatu, merkitty vielä että olisi 2021 poistettu, vaikka myös tänään oli linjalla 47 (jos siis kyseessä on vielä se sama FHP-318, kuten olen ymmärtänyt). Kyseessä taitaakin olla Nysse-liikenteen ainut käytössä oleva L94 UB Scala, täytyykin pitää silmällä sen liikkeitä.





> PTL:n autoja taas bongattu liikenteessä:


Täytyisi ennemminkin havainnoida, että mistä heidän autoista _ei_ löydy jotain kolhua.  :Laughing: 

Uusissa Volvoissa toivoisi olevan vielä kolhuttomia autoja, mutta onkohan heillä enää yhtään teli-Scaniaa, jossa ei olisi jotain mäsänä.

----------


## Scalamies

> Tosiaan, mistäköhän tuommoinen tieto on Bussikirjastoon saatu, merkitty vielä että olisi 2021 poistettu, vaikka myös tänään oli linjalla 47 (jos siis kyseessä on vielä se sama FHP-318, kuten olen ymmärtänyt). Kyseessä taitaakin olla Nysse-liikenteen ainut käytössä oleva L94 UB Scala, täytyykin pitää silmällä sen liikkeitä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Täytyisi ennemminkin havainnoida, että mistä heidän autoista _ei_ löydy jotain kolhua. 
> 
> Uusissa Volvoissa toivoisi olevan vielä kolhuttomia autoja, mutta onkohan heillä enää yhtään teli-Scaniaa, jossa ei olisi jotain mäsänä.


On jo uusissa volvoissakin, kesällä #65 perä ajettu jakeluautoa päin ja autosta vääntyi runko. Samoten #66 kylki hajotettu Lempäälässä.

----------


## vaajy

Hei,

Väinö Paunu Oy:n vuoroja jää ajamatta tänään linjalla 8:

Linja 8, Kyösti - Haukiluoma, lähtö 28.1. 14:52 on peruttu.
Linja 8, Haukiluoma - Kyösti, lähtö 28.1. 16:07 on peruttu.
Linja 8, Kyösti - Haukiluoma, lähtö 28.1. 17:15 on peruttu.
Linja 8, Haukiluoma - Kyösti, lähtö 28.1. 18:20 on peruttu.

Puuttuu kuljettaja ajamaan näitä vuoroja. Myös joitakin 10-linjan lähtöjä on peruttu.

----------


## vaajy

Tuttu pysäkki Metsäkylän kääntöpaikka on nykyään Metsäkylä reitillä 80C, Ylöjärvi.

Jonkin verran se reittikin muuttui aiempaan verrattuna ja aikataulut vähän harvemmat, ennen kulki 30 min välein ympyrää länkkäri.

Tuli tämäkin koettua, 2,10 euroa maksoi matka C-vyöhykkeelle kikkailemalla. Eli rajaton AB lainaksi vuosilippuna, ja Soppeenmäellä leimasimelle oman kortin Arvolla BC-koneeseen ja pääsi Metsäkylään edullisemmin verrattuna ABC.

ABC-lippu olisi normaalisti 3,40 euroa eli 1,30 euron säästöt  :Smile:

----------


## nickr

> Tuli tämäkin koettua, 2,10 euroa maksoi matka C-vyöhykkeelle kikkailemalla. Eli rajaton AB lainaksi vuosilippuna, ja Soppeenmäellä leimasimelle oman kortin Arvolla BC-koneeseen ja pääsi Metsäkylään edullisemmin verrattuna ABC.
> 
> ABC-lippu olisi normaalisti 3,40 euroa eli 1,30 euron säästöt


Itsekin jokunen vuosi sitten yritin tuollaista mutta toiseen suuntaan. Eli tulin Ylöjärveltä C-vyöhykkeeltä arvolla, ja Soppeenmäessä olin menossa leimaamaan A-B-kuukausilippuani, kun kuljettaja pysäytti minut. Hän oli ihan tuohtunut, ja sanoi ettei sitä noin saa tehdä, ja että joko jään bussista heti pois tai sitten pääsen enintään Hiedanrantaan (jossa B-vyöhyke vaihtuu A:ksi), mutta etten voi kesken kaiken tulla kuukausikorttia leimaamaan. Ihmettelin aluksi, että mitä ihmettä hän höpisee, mutta en halunnut jäädä jankkaamaan niin jäin sitten Lielahdessa, ja vaihdoin toiseen autoon. Myöhemmin kuitenkin katsoin Nyssen sivuilta, ja yllätyksekseni hän oli ollut oikeassa. Nyssen sivuilla nimittäin lukee näin: "Lippuja ei voi käyttää osamaksuun, vaan koko matka on maksettava samalla lipulla. Jos kausilipun vyöhykkeet eivät riitä koko matkan tekemiseen, matkan voi maksaa joko matkakortille ladatulla arvolipulla, käteisellä tai mobiililipuilla."

Eli periaatteessa tuollaista kikkaa voi yrittää, jos vaihtaa autoa siinä välissä, mutta jos samalla autolla yrittää mennä kahdella lipulla, niin saa varautua, että kuljettaja puuttuu asiaan. En tiedä, olisiko tuollaisessa tapauksessa kuljettajalla oikeus estää matkustajan matkan jatkuminen, en ole vielä halunnut kokeilla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaajy

> Itsekin jokunen vuosi sitten yritin tuollaista mutta toiseen suuntaan. Eli tulin Ylöjärveltä C-vyöhykkeeltä arvolla, ja Soppeenmäessä olin menossa leimaamaan A-B-kuukausilippuani, kun kuljettaja pysäytti minut. Hän oli ihan tuohtunut, ja sanoi ettei sitä noin saa tehdä, ja että joko jään bussista heti pois tai sitten pääsen enintään Hiedanrantaan (jossa B-vyöhyke vaihtuu A:ksi), mutta etten voi kesken kaiken tulla kuukausikorttia leimaamaan. Ihmettelin aluksi, että mitä ihmettä hän höpisee, mutta en halunnut jäädä jankkaamaan niin jäin sitten Lielahdessa, ja vaihdoin toiseen autoon. Myöhemmin kuitenkin katsoin Nyssen sivuilta, ja yllätyksekseni hän oli ollut oikeassa. Nyssen sivuilla nimittäin lukee näin: "Lippuja ei voi käyttää osamaksuun, vaan koko matka on maksettava samalla lipulla. Jos kausilipun vyöhykkeet eivät riitä koko matkan tekemiseen, matkan voi maksaa joko matkakortille ladatulla arvolipulla, käteisellä tai mobiililipuilla."
> 
> Eli periaatteessa tuollaista kikkaa voi yrittää, jos vaihtaa autoa siinä välissä, mutta jos samalla autolla yrittää mennä kahdella lipulla, niin saa varautua, että kuljettaja puuttuu asiaan. En tiedä, olisiko tuollaisessa tapauksessa kuljettajalla oikeus estää matkustajan matkan jatkuminen, en ole vielä halunnut kokeilla.


Tuo on aina kinkkinen juttu, mutta minun mielestäni autosta ei voi noin vain heittää jos on käypä lipputuote jatkamaan matkaa.

Tosin varmuuden vuoksi tosiaan itsekin suosittelen vaihtamaan ajoneuvoa välissä, sillä säästetyllä rahalla voi vaikka käydä lihapiirakan ostamassa Lidlistä ja juoman niin saa ajan mukavasti kulumaan.

Niitä busseja kuitenkin kulkee Ylöjärvellä miltei jatkuvasti kuitenkin.

Jos auto on tasaamassa, mikään ei estä menemästä pois ajoneuvosta ja tulemasta takaisin uudella lipputuotteella, silloin on toiminut ihan laillisesti. Silloin säästää nekin rahat kun ei tarvitse Lidliin mennä  :Wink: 

Tänään uusi havainto: bussissa #156 oli ilmeisesti peruutettu johonkin niin yksi neliömäinen kulma takaosasta lähti jonnekin. Auto on Paunun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:42 ----------

Paunun kesäkuussa poistuvalla Pirkkalan varikolla Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne Oy:n 49 ollut usein parkissa.

Tänään siellä oli lisäksi kolme Paunun autoa, yleensä on neljä, loput tulevat linjalle 8 auttamaan Nekalan varikolta.

Oman havainnon mukaan viikonloppuisin kaikki Pirkkalan varikon autot on seisonnassa, maksimissaan yksi ollut ajossa. Loput tulevat Nekalasta.

Arkena kaikki autot ovat ajossa, kunnes iltaa kohti palaavat omille paikoilleen yksi kerrallaan ja viimeinen palaa kello 19 jälkeen.

Pirkkalan varikolla on useimmiten jokin näistä autoista 141, 142, 143, 144, 156 ja nykyään näkyy 149 useasti. Kerrallaan on max. 4 autoa.

Paunun omalla Pirkkalan varikolla on kirjoilla kuusi kuljettajaa, useampi Pirkkalasta, ja tuuraajat tulevat Nekalasta kaseihin (sairauspoissaolot, lomat, kuljettajatauot), kun ei Pirkkalan varikon väkeä riitä.

Luottokuskin mukaan on vuokralla PTL:lle yksi parkkiruutu. Jatkossa saatetaan vuokrata koko varikko PTL:lle tai myydä pois. Ainakaan kyseinen luottokuski ei usko, että Paunu saa lähivuosina liikennettä takaisin Pirkkalasta.

Tuskin näkevät järkevänä pitää sitä varikkoa edes vuokralla.

Kyseisen tilanteen vuoksi Pirkkalan varikon kuljettajakokoelma on pienentynyt kuuteen, sillä moni on vaihtanut PTL:lle, TKL:lle, Pohjolan Liikenteelle tai muutama ajaa ratikkaa, myös Nekalan ja Nokian varikkojen päässä  :Smile: 
Tuon takia jää varmaan nykyään paljon vuoroja ajamatta Nysse-liikenteessä sairauspoissaolojen takia, ei ole ajajia kun moni lähtenyt muualle kun liikennöinti vähenee. Kohta ei ole varmaan koko firmaa.

Väinö Paunu Oy ei enää osallistu kasin liikennöintiin kesäkuusta alkaen, jolloin linja menee kokonaan TKL:n liikennöitäväksi. Nytkään eivät aja kuin n. 20 lähtöä päivässä.

----------


## Jufo

Niin Tampereellahan ei ole vyöhykelisää. Muuten AB-kausilippuun voisi vain ostaa C lisävyöhykkeen. Pääkaupunkiseudulla vastaava maksaa 2,50 eli vähemmän kuin erillinen seutulippu (4,10).

Toinen vyöhykkeisiin liittyvä kysymys: Jos matkustan Hervannasta Nokialle 36 & 79 kombolla niin riittääkö minulle BC-lippu?

----------


## vaajy

> Niin Tampereellahan ei ole vyöhykelisää. Muuten AB-kausilippuun voisi vain ostaa C lisävyöhykkeen. Pääkaupunkiseudulla vastaava maksaa 2,50 eli vähemmän kuin erillinen seutulippu (4,10).
> 
> Toinen vyöhykkeisiin liittyvä kysymys: Jos matkustan Hervannasta Nokialle 36 & 79 kombolla niin riittääkö minulle BC-lippu?


Tuo on hyvä kysymys, koska kyseiset linjat ei milloinkaan käy Tampereen keskustassa.

Nyssen reittioppaan mukaan reitillä tarvitaan ABC-lippu:



Tämä johtuu siitä, että Hatanpään koulu yms. pysäkit reitillä on vielä A-vyöhykettä. Kikkailun mahdollisuus, jos sinulla on AB rajaton lainata ja maksat sitten BC Pirkkalan päässä poistumalla ajoneuvosta ja tulemalla takaisin sisään.

Kulkisiko tuo 36X takaisin päin Hervannasta moottoritietä? Sillä todennäköisesti saat vältettyä sen A-vyöhykkeen. Pirkkalasta Hervantaan moottoritieyhteysbussi kulkee ainakin.

Silloin tosin havainto on että pitää kulkea aikaisin aamulla:



36X ja 79A riittää BC-lippu.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tuo on hyvä kysymys, koska kyseiset linjat ei milloinkaan käy Tampereen keskustassa.
> 
> Nyssen reittioppaan mukaan reitillä tarvitaan ABC-lippu:
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä johtuu siitä, että Hatanpään koulu yms. pysäkit reitillä on vielä A-vyöhykettä. Kikkailun mahdollisuus, jos sinulla on AB rajaton lainata ja maksat sitten BC Pirkkalan päässä poistumalla ajoneuvosta ja tulemalla takaisin sisään.
> 
> Kulkisiko tuo 36X takaisin päin Hervannasta moottoritietä? Sillä todennäköisesti saat vältettyä sen A-vyöhykkeen. Pirkkalasta Hervantaan moottoritieyhteysbussi kulkee ainakin.
> ...


Aivan oikein tulkittu. Ei linjan täydy käydä keskustassa, riittää että sillä on pysäkki A:n puolella kuten 36:lla on. 36X ei ole, joten tälläin voi matkustaa Hervannasta BC:nä Nokialle 79:llä. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi mennä 5 linjalla Ikean nurkille, josta 34:lla Pirkkalaan ja sieltä 79:llä Nokialle. Vastaavastihan taas linjalla 70 ei ole pysäkkejä ollenkaan vyöhykkeellä B vaan se on A-C välin linja. Kyllä Hervannasta jo ennen nykymuutoksia matkusti väkeä linjalla 20 ensin linjan 9 varrelle josta taas linjalle 40 kohti Kangasalaa vain BC lipulla.

----------


## nickr

> Kikkailun mahdollisuus, jos sinulla on AB rajaton lainata ja maksat sitten BC Pirkkalan päässä poistumalla ajoneuvosta ja tulemalla takaisin sisään.


Eikä sitä edes tarvitse samaan autoon mennä kahdesti, vaan maksaa AB-kuukausi-/vuosilipulla 36:n matkan ja vasta 79:ssä laittaa BC-matkan arvolta.

Mutta laitetaas ihan varsinainen havainto välillä: Lukonmäki oli eilen illalla kumpaankin suuntaan tukossa lähes kolmen tunnin ajan. Ainakin pari linjan 6 bussia oli siinä jumissa, loput menivät kiertoreittiä Hervannan valtaväylän kautta. Tänäänkin yksi auto siihen jäi jumiin, mutta muut pystyivät sen kiertämään jäämättä itse jumiin, joten yhtä pahaa tukosta ei ole tänään vielä ollut.

----------


## vaajy

> Eikä sitä edes tarvitse samaan autoon mennä kahdesti, vaan maksaa AB-kuukausi-/vuosilipulla 36:n matkan ja vasta 79:ssä laittaa BC-matkan arvolta.
> 
> Mutta laitetaas ihan varsinainen havainto välillä: Lukonmäki oli eilen illalla kumpaankin suuntaan tukossa lähes kolmen tunnin ajan. Ainakin pari linjan 6 bussia oli siinä jumissa, loput menivät kiertoreittiä Hervannan valtaväylän kautta. Tänäänkin yksi auto siihen jäi jumiin, mutta muut pystyivät sen kiertämään jäämättä itse jumiin, joten yhtä pahaa tukosta ei ole tänään vielä ollut.


Tuohon mäkeen auttoi ruuhkavuorossa se, että kuljettaja poisti toiseksi yritykseksi jokaisen kyydistä, nousi ylämäen yksin autossa ja asiakkaat käveli ylämäkeen takaisin kyytiin Lukonmäellä siihen Paunun autoon  :Wink: 

Toimi oikein hyvin, ainakin kun se tuntemani paunulainen luottokuski oli kuljettajana! Naiset osaa.

----------


## vaajy

Klo 14.00 linjalla 8 #143, Väinö Paunu Oy.

Marja kuskina, tavattiin Suupantorilla, heiluteltiin kättä toisillemme, sellainen havainto ja kohtaaminen... niin kuin aina ennenkin nähdessä.

Sitä edeltävä auto klo 13.50 oli Paunun #156.

----------


## vaajy

*Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy* peruu paljon vuoroja tänään *2.2.2022* linjalla 11, 31, 15 ja 30.

Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 2.2. 4:55 on peruttu.
Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 2.2. 5:30 on peruttu.
Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 2.2. 7:05 on peruttu.
Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 2.2. 7:35 on peruttu.
Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 2.2. 9:05 on peruttu välillä 7017 Pirkkala - 2555 Patamäenkatu 5.

Linja 11, TAYS Arvo - Suuppa, lähtö 2.2. 6:05 on peruttu.
Linja 11, TAYS Arvo - Suuppa, lähtö 2.2. 6:35 on peruttu.
Linja 11, TAYS Arvo - Suuppa, lähtö 2.2. 8:05 on peruttu.
Linja 11, TAYS Arvo - Suuppa, lähtö 2.2. 8:35 on peruttu.

Linja 31, Ranta-Tampella - Nuoliala, lähtö 2.2. 4:45 on peruttu.
Linja 31, Ranta-Tampella - Nuoliala, lähtö 2.2. 6:05 on peruttu.
Linja 31, Ranta-Tampella - Nuoliala, lähtö 2.2. 7:15 on peruttu.
Linja 31, Ranta-Tampella - Nuoliala, lähtö 2.2. 8:35 on peruttu.

Linja 30, Nuoliala - Ranta-Tampella, lähtö 2.2. 5:20 on peruttu.
Linja 30, Nuoliala - Ranta-Tampella, lähtö 2.2. 6:35 on peruttu.
Linja 30, Nuoliala - Ranta-Tampella, lähtö 2.2. 7:57 on peruttu.
Linja 30, Nuoliala - Ranta-Tampella, lähtö 2.2. 9:10 on peruttu.

Linja 15A, Höytämö - Myllypuro, lähtö 2.2. 4:55 on peruttu.
Linja 15B, Höytämö - Pitkäniemi, lähtö 2.2. 7:10 on peruttu.

Linja 15A, Myllypuro - Höytämö, lähtö 2.2. 5:55 on peruttu.
Linja 15B, Pitkäniemi - Höytämö, lähtö 2.2. 8:25 on peruttu.

Jos liikutte näillä vuoroilla, suunnitelkaa matkanne jollekin sellaiselle vuorolle tai linjalle, joka ei ole peruttu.

----------


## vaajy

Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy, #77, takaovi ei toimi.

Linjalla 15B juuri nyt.

----------


## nickr

> Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy, #77, takaovi ei toimi.
> 
> Linjalla 15B juuri nyt.


Sivuhuomiona kysyn, että onko tämän yrityksen nimi nyt Länsilinjat Oy vai Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy? Mistään Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy:stä en ollut kuullutkaan, ennen kuin vaajy liittyi sivustolle, joten onko minulta mennyt jotain ohi?

----------


## vaajy

> Sivuhuomiona kysyn, että onko tämän yrityksen nimi nyt Länsilinjat Oy vai Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy? Mistään Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy:stä en ollut kuullutkaan, ennen kuin vaajy liittyi sivustolle, joten onko minulta mennyt jotain ohi?


Terhiltä voisi varmaan kysyä, mutta kyllä tämä ihan virallinen nimi on.  :Wink: 

https://www.finder.fi/Tilausajo/L%C3...stiedot/153228

Tosin näyttää olevan myös Länsilinjat Oy mahdolliselta.

*​*Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy on perustettu vuonna 1987. Se on osakeyhtiö, jonka kotipaikka on Tampere, ja pääasiallinen toimiala Tilausajo. Yhtiön toimitusjohtaja on Terhi Kristiina Penttilä. Yhtiön Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy liikevaihto oli 3,9 miljoonaa ja tilikauden tulos 5 tuhatta. Liikevaihto nousi 9,9%. Liikevoittoprosentti oli 1,9%. Tiedot perustuvat yhtiön viimeisimpään tilinpäätökseen vuodelta 2020.

12/2020 päättyneellä tilikaudella yhtiöllä oli 104 työntekijää. Työntekijämäärä kasvoi 7,2% edelliseltä tilikaudelta.

Näin Wikipedia kertoo asiasta:

Länsilinjat on viiden yrityksen konserni, johon kuuluvat Länsilinjat Oy, Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy, Länsilinjat Kaupunkiliikenne Oy, Länsilinjat Huolto Oy ja matkatoimisto Lomalinja Oy.

----------


## tkp

YTJ:stä löytyy seuraavat yhtiöt liittyen Länsilinjoihin

2252435-8 	Länsilinjat Huolto Oy
2612080-1 	Länsilinjat Kaupunkiliikenne Oy
0409435-8 	Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy 
0944671-1 	Länsilinjat Oy
0289208-1 	Länsilinjat-Konserniyhtiöt Oy

----------


## ettäjaa

Länsilinjat Oy (Y-tunnus 0944671-1) on ainakin se firma, joka voitti kierroksen 54 pari vuotta sitten. Tässä linkki päätökseen, josta löytyy Y-tunnus.

----------


## nickr

Ahaa, katsoin itsekin Asiakastieto-sivulta, ja ilmeisesti siis Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy on nimenomaan tilausajopuoli, Länsilinjat Kaupunkiliikenne Oy on paikallisliikennepuoli ja Länsilinjat Oy on kaukoliikennepuoli. Kuitenkin näköjään kaikkiin Nysse-kilpailutuksiin on tosiaan osallistunut nimenomaan Länsilinjat Oy, eikä Länsilinjat Kaupunkiliikenne Oy. Omilla sivuillaankaan eivät erittele näitä eri nimillä, mikä on varmaan ihan järkevää, kun eihän näistä muuten ottaisi mitään selvää. Samaa Länsilinjaa kuitenkin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaajy

*Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy* peruu lisää vuoroja Nyssen kaupunkiliikenteessä kuljettajapulaan.

11

Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 4.2. 4:55 on peruttu.
Linja 11, Pirkkala - Tays  Arvo, lähtö 4.2. 6:00 on peruttu.

Linja 11, TAYS Arvo - Suuppa, lähtö 4.2. 6:05 on peruttu.

15X

Linja 15A, Höytämö - Myllypuro, lähtö 4.2. 5:25 on peruttu.

Linja 15A, Myllypuro - Höytämö, lähtö 4.2. 6:25 on peruttu.

30

Linja 30, Nuoliala - Ranta-Tampella, lähtö 4.2. 6:15 on peruttu.

31

Linja 31, Ranta-Tampella - Nuoliala, lähtö 4.2. 5:45 on peruttu.

Olipa hyvä kun katsoin, niin ei tarvitse taas ei-oota odotella. Perutut vuorot löytyvät hankalasti Nyssen Twitter-sivuilta. Päivitän tätä viestiä jos tulee lisää peruutuksia ilmi.

Nyssen poikkeusinfo

*Paunu Väinö Oy*:llä ei näytä olevan huomiselle peruutuksia, joten voisin lähteä sittenkin kasilla. Ovat saaneet tänäänkin kaikki lähdöt ajettua.

----------


## killerpop

> [Päivitän tätä viestiä jos tulee lisää peruutuksia ilmi.


Älä päivitä. Pidetään tämä _havaintoketjuna_.

----------


## Rebiaf

> YTJ:stä löytyy seuraavat yhtiöt liittyen Länsilinjoihin
> 
> 2252435-8 	Länsilinjat Huolto Oy
> 2612080-1 	Länsilinjat Kaupunkiliikenne Oy
> 0409435-8 	Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy 
> 0944671-1 	Länsilinjat Oy
> 0289208-1 	Länsilinjat-Konserniyhtiöt Oy


Näiden lisäksi tietysti konserniin kuuluu myös:
0205870-8 Lomalinja Oy Holiday Tours Ltd  :Biggrin:

----------


## nickr

Tällainen sattui tänään kuuden aikaan Heinämiehentiellä Haukiluomassa:



Tämän takia siis reilun tunnin ajan tie oli poikki ja linjan 8 bussit kiersivät Ikurin kautta. Hyvin kulki tieto eri kuljettajille, ainoastaan Paunu #111 (jota ei tässä kuvassa näy) ei ollut tukoksesta tietoinen ja tuli tukkimaan tietä vähän lisää 40 minuuttia tapahtuneen jälkeen. Kuvassa taaempana oleva auto on Paunu #112, joka ilmeisesti osui paikalle lähes heti tapahtuneen jälkeen.

Tunnin ajan jouduttiin odottamaan poliisia paikalle, jolla ei ollut juuri muuta tehtävää kuin patistaa kuljettajia vaihtamaan tiedot keskenään. Jumissa autot eivät olleet, vaan TKL:n kuljettaja pääsi hyvin ajamaan metrin eteenpäin, jolloin BMW mahtui välistä pois. Tunti kuitenkin kului, ennen kuin tämä saatiin tehtyä, joten ehkä vähän nopeamminkin olisi asian voinut hoitaa. :Laughing:  BMW:hen tuli noin kymmenen sentin naarmu.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tällainen sattui tänään kuuden aikaan Heinämiehentiellä Haukiluomassa:
> 
> 
> 
> Tämän takia siis reilun tunnin ajan tie oli poikki ja linjan 8 bussit kiersivät Ikurin kautta. Hyvin kulki tieto eri kuljettajille, ainoastaan Paunu #111 (jota ei tässä kuvassa näy) ei ollut tukoksesta tietoinen ja tuli tukkimaan tietä vähän lisää 40 minuuttia tapahtuneen jälkeen. Kuvassa taaempana oleva auto on Paunu #112, joka ilmeisesti osui paikalle lähes heti tapahtuneen jälkeen.
> 
> Tunnin ajan jouduttiin odottamaan poliisia paikalle, jolla ei ollut juuri muuta tehtävää kuin patistaa kuljettajia vaihtamaan tiedot keskenään. Jumissa autot eivät olleet, vaan TKL:n kuljettaja pääsi hyvin ajamaan metrin eteenpäin, jolloin BMW mahtui välistä pois. Tunti kuitenkin kului, ennen kuin tämä saatiin tehtyä, joten ehkä vähän nopeamminkin olisi asian voinut hoitaa. BMW:hen tuli noin kymmenen sentin naarmu.


Eli "syyllisyys" jäi todentamatta?

----------


## nickr

TKL on kaivanut takaisin linjoille useita "reserviautoja", joita en ole nähnyt todella pitkään aikaan liikenteessä:

7.2.

TKL #24 / 18
TKL #51 / 18
TKL #67 / 6
TKL #71 / 8
TKL #99 / 7




> Eli "syyllisyys" jäi todentamatta?


No ainakin itselle jäi epäselväksi, poliisillakin oli niin kiire pois, että hekään eivät sitä näyttäneet selvittävän sen kummemmin, joten ehkä kuskit olivat sopineet sen jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## Rebiaf

Voitte haukkua minua vaikka idiootiksi ihan rauhassa jos siltä tuntuu, mutta en hyväksy enkä ymmärrä tuota, että vahingon sattuessa maksimoidaan haitta muulle liikenteelle jättämällä autot niille sijoilleen.  :Mad: 
Nopeat valokuvat ensin ja sitten autot sivummalle. Alle viiden minuutin haitta muulle liikenteelle.

----------


## kiitokurre

> Eli "syyllisyys" jäi todentamatta?


 Miksi edes pitää hakea syyllistä näin mitättömään osumaan ? Vakuutusyhtiöt hoitaa tälläset keskenään. Ja poliisia on turha soittaa edes paikalle, totaalista poliisien resursien tuhlaamista mitättömään kolhuun.

----------


## canis lupus

> Voitte haukkua minua vaikka idiootiksi ihan rauhassa jos siltä tuntuu, mutta en hyväksy enkä ymmärrä tuota, että vahingon sattuessa maksimoidaan haitta muulle liikenteelle jättämällä autot niille sijoilleen. 
> Nopeat valokuvat ensin ja sitten autot sivummalle. Alle viiden minuutin haitta muulle liikenteelle.


Samaa mieltä. Tuossa syyllinen on ilmiselvästi ollut linja-autonkuljettaja joka on huitaissut perällä henkilöautoa. Puhdas pikku vahinko, molemmat väärässä paikassa väärään aikaan. Vastaavia sattuu päivittäin ja nämä asiat hoidetaan alle 2 minuutissa

----------


## 8.6

7.2.
Vekka 54/67F & 67C (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala vuodelta 2003)

----------


## nickr

> 7.2.
> Vekka 54/67F & 67C (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala vuodelta 2003)


Ohhoh, siitäpä tuli heittämällä Nysse-liikenteen vanhin käytössä oleva auto, vaikka taitaakin olla vain lainassa Hämeenlinnasta. En ainakaan itse ole nähnyt tai kuullut, että olisi aikaisemmin ollut täällä päin. Vieläkö auto on keltaisessa värityksessä?

----------


## 8.6

> Ohhoh, siitäpä tuli heittämällä Nysse-liikenteen vanhin käytössä oleva auto, vaikka taitaakin olla vain lainassa Hämeenlinnasta. En ainakaan itse ole nähnyt tai kuullut, että olisi aikaisemmin ollut täällä päin. Vieläkö auto on keltaisessa värityksessä?


Maanantaina tosiaan tuon kävin kuvaamassa, ja erään Vekan työntekijän mukaan tuo oli myös perjantaina Nysse-liikenteessä. Maanantain jälkeen se palasi tiettävästi Hämeenlinnaan. (Havaintoviestin unohdin kirjoittaa maanantaina, koska oli tarkoitus samalla kirjoittaa OXI-havainnot, mutta ne olikin ehditty jo laittaa.) Ja auto on tosiaan edelleen keltaisessa värityksessä. Maanantaina havaitsin Nysse-liikenteessä peräti viisi yli-ikäistä autoa (TKL 67, 68, 71, 99 ja Vekan 54). Valkeakosken Liikenteen 28 ei ollut ainakaan avoimen datan mukaan linjalla.

----------


## 8.6

14.2.
Vekka 54/67E, 67F & 67C (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala vuodelta 2003)
Tuo taitaa olla vielä tämänkin viikon linjalla 67.

----------


## nickr

> 14.2.
> Vekka 54/67E, 67F & 67C (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala vuodelta 2003)
> Tuo taitaa olla vielä tämänkin viikon linjalla 67.


Kiitos vinkistä, pääsin nyt itsekin kuvaamaan sen:



Sisältä auto muistutti enemmän kaukoliikenneautoa hattuhyllyineen, lukuvaloineen ja erittäin pehmeine penkkeineen. Yhtä pehmeitä penkkejä voi olla vaikea löytää jopa nykyajan kaukoliikennekalustosta. :Smile:

----------


## nickr

Kyllä Nysse on tehnyt sunnuntaiaikataulut ihan minimi kalustomäärille. Usealla linjalla on sunnuntaisin todella tiukat kääntöajat (+/- 5 min) ja sen lisäksi vielä arkiaikatauluja reippaasti kireämmät aikataulut. Esimerkiksi tunnin pituisella runkolinjalla 5 minuutin kääntöajat tuntuvat absurdeilta, mutta näin on tehty esim. linjalla 6. Ja jos kuljettaja tarkastaa päättärillä auton ja käy vaikka nopeasti vessassa, niin myöhästymisvaraa ei jää tuollaisilla kääntöajoilla käytännössä yhtään. Aikataulussa ajo onnistuu useassa tapauksessa vain jos ajaa ylinopeutta, ei joudu pysähtymään pysäkeillä ja pääsee jokaisilla vihreillä.

Tänään linjan 6 16:05 lähtö Länsi-Hervannasta oli tuohon aikaan vielä Koskipuistossa menossa Hervantaan, siis n. 30 minuuttia myöhässä. Edellä oli toinen linjan 6 auto, "vain" 10 minuuttia myöhässä. Katselin Nysse-sovelluksesta, että Hervantaan saapuessa eniten myöhässä ollut auto lähti moottoritietä Vatialaan, mutta ei, vaan jättikin vain Lukonmäen ajamatta ja Järvensivun kohdalta meni takaisin reitille. Olisi ehkä kannattanut ajaa suoraan Vatialaan, nyt on edelleen 25 minuuttia myöhässä ja siitä tulee todennäköisesti jäämään edelleen.

Melko harvinaista tuntuu kuitenkin olevan, että ajettaisiin Ei linjalla -autona linjan toiseen päähän saadakseen aikataulua kiinni. Joskus olen sellaistakin nähnyt, mutta useammin näkee, kuinka pahasti myöhässä oleva auto ajaa seuraavan vuoron perässä tyhjänä, joka ei tunnu kovin järkevältä. Matkustajan silmissähän vuoroa ei ole ajettu, vaikka se lopulta tulisikin 30 minuuttia myöhässä toisen auton perässä.

Täällä foorumilla on käsittääkseni muutamia Nysse-alueen kuljettajiakin, niin olisiko tuonkaltaisessa tilanteessa kuljettajalla mahdollisuus pistää Ei linjalla -teksti, ja ajaa nopeinta reittiä linjan toiseen päähän, jotta edes sieltä pääsisi ajoissa lähtemään? Vai pitääkö ajaa peräkkäin toisen auton kanssa, jolloin ei tule ikinä saamaan aikataulua kiinni, ainakaan tällaisilla 5 minuutin kääntöajoilla. Toki esim. 7 tai 10 minuutin välein liikennöivällä linjalla peräkkäin ajoa väistämättä tapahtuu, mutta jos kyseessä on 20 tai 30 minuutin välein liikennöivä linja, niin voiko silloin toimia näin?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Täällä foorumilla on käsittääkseni muutamia Nysse-alueen kuljettajiakin, niin olisiko tuonkaltaisessa tilanteessa kuljettajalla mahdollisuus pistää Ei linjalla -teksti, ja ajaa nopeinta reittiä linjan toiseen päähän, jotta edes sieltä pääsisi ajoissa lähtemään? Vai pitääkö ajaa peräkkäin toisen auton kanssa, jolloin ei tule ikinä saamaan aikataulua kiinni, ainakaan tällaisilla 5 minuutin kääntöajoilla.


Ainakaan ilman työnjohdon lupaa niin ei sovi toimia. En tiedä, mutta epäilen myös, että nysse jättää maksamatta ajamattoman linjasivun. Toivottavasti eivät. Parempi olla vaikka tunti myöhässä, nysse maksaa kyllä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ainakaan ilman työnjohdon lupaa niin ei sovi toimia. En tiedä, mutta epäilen myös, että nysse jättää maksamatta ajamattoman linjasivun. Toivottavasti eivät. Parempi olla vaikka tunti myöhässä, nysse maksaa kyllä.


Juu, ei ilman lupaa. Tosin tähän asti NYSSE on tulkinnut 15 minuuttia lähdöstä myöhässä olevan vuoron ajamattomaksi lähdöksi, joten ei siitäkään rahaa saa vaikka ajaisi. Tai näin on ainakin ollut...

----------


## tkp

> Juu, ei ilman lupaa. Tosin tähän asti NYSSE on tulkinnut 15 minuuttia lähdöstä myöhässä olevan vuoron ajamattomaksi lähdöksi, joten ei siitäkään rahaa saa vaikka ajaisi. Tai näin on ainakin ollut...


15 minuuttia tai jos vuoro lähtee vasta seuraavan vuoron lähtöajan jälkeen niin vuoro katsomaan ajamattomaksi. Tosin tuossa on ainakin ollut sellainen ehto että jos myöhässäolo johtuu jostain muusta syystä kuin liikennötsijästä itsestään niin korvausta ei vähennetä. Eli voit olla tunnin myöhässä nyssen suunnittelemien aikataulujen ja ajoaikojen takia niin firma saa rahansa.

Tosin nykyään kun bussipuolella on oma yhteinen valvomo niin en tiedä minkälaiset oikeudet tällä on ohjeistaa kuljettajia ajamaan tyhjänä seuraavalle lähdölle aikataulun kiinnisaamiseksi.

----------


## nickr

> TKL on kaivanut takaisin linjoille useita "reserviautoja", joita en ole nähnyt todella pitkään aikaan liikenteessä:
> 
> 7.2.
> 
> TKL #24 / 18
> TKL #51 / 18
> TKL #67 / 6
> TKL #71 / 8
> TKL #99 / 7


^samat autot tänään 22.2. jälleen linjoilla, #24 ja #71 linjalla 28 ja #67 linjalla 8.


Lisäksi:

PTL #65 / 84 & 87
PTL #8 / 12

PTL #8:ssa luki kilvissä Pirkkalan suuntaan vain "Pirkkala" ja toiseen suuntaan pelkästään "Reuharinniemi". Aikaisemmin (siis ainakin vielä viime kesänä) on tässä autossa näkyneet tekstit ihan oikein, mutta ovat saaneet nyt tämänkin kilven sekaisin. Varmaan pystyisi tuonkin korjaamaan, mutta tuntuu ettei Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteellä ole töissä yhtäkään henkilöä, joka osaisi linjakilpien salat. Taidetaanpa nimittäin Kangasallakin edelleen ajella Perliin. :Laughing:

----------


## vallum

23.2.

TKL #51/28

Sisällä yhä länsilinjain teipit

----------


## Lahti 402

23.2

TKL #68 (OXI-693) linjalla 28
TKL #71 (OXI-698) linjalla 6

----------


## nickr

Eilen 23.2 ja tänään 24.2 on jälleen Valkeakosken Liikenteen #28 (L94UB Scala) linjalla 47. Vielä kuva todisteeksi:



Tältä päivältä:

TKL #24 / 38
TKL #51 / 82
TKL #70 / 5 (pitkästä aikaa tämäkin linjalla)
TKL #71 / 12

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:24 ----------

Lisätäänpä vielä, että avoimesta datasta katsottuna TKL #52 on linjalla 6!

----------


## Lahti 402

24.2.

TKL #68/7

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:20 ----------

24.2 

TKL #99/18

----------


## Scalamies

28.2 havainnot

LL #164 / 31
TKL #52 / 5
PTL #17 / 85

----------


## Lahti 402

1.3.

TKL #85 hinattiin pois Linnainmaalta.

----------


## Scalamies

Havainnot.

Pahoittelen, että kirjoitan myöhässä. Mutta torstaina näkyi TKL #38 linjalla 38, luulin että tämänkin auton ajot päättyi, mutta toisin kävi.

Myös perjantailta että lauantailta havaintoja.

LL #117 / 16 
LL #116 / 15A
LL #139 / 31.
TKL #78 / 90A

Eilen TKL #46 saanut uudet OP:n mainosteipit.

----------


## LimoSWN

Pirtil #16 linjalla 19 särettiin lätkämailalla etuovien jälkeen etupenkin edessä oleva lasi.

----------


## Lahti 402

8.3.

TKL #70 (Volvo 8500-teli) linjalla 7.

----------


## nickr

Havaintoja teknisistä vioista:

Eilen linjalla 6 autossa TKL #9, matka sujui aluksi ihan normaalisti, kunnes yhdessä kohtaa ohjaamossa alkoi jokin varoitusääni piippaamaan. Kuljettaja ajoi seuraavalle pysäkille, jossa odotti hetken ja ilmoitti sitten matkustajille, että auto jää siihen moottorivian vuoksi. Loppupäiväksi auto otettiinkin pois linjalta, mutta tänään on jo takaisin samalla linjalla. Ei siis kovin isosta viasta ollut kyse.

Tänään LL #77:ssä tuntui kuin moottorista olisi kaikki tehot menneet. Kiihdyttäminen sujui hyvin hitaasti, nollasta neljäänkymppiin kesti lähemmäs 30 sekuntia ja moottori piti kovaa mekkalaa, aivan kuin olisi pienimmällä vaihteella yrittänyt kiihdyttää aivan liian pitkään. Näin jälkikäteen kun miettii, niin ihan kuin moottori olisi ykkösvaihteella mennyt niin pitkään kuin pystyi ja sitten vaihtanut aivan liian aikaisin paljon suuremmalle vaihteelle, joka hidasti kiihdytystä entisestään, kovin paljoa yli neljänkympin tuntui olevan kovin vaikeaa päästä. Härmälän koulun pysäkiltä auto ei meinannut jaksaa ollenkaan lähteä liikkeelle, vaikka kohdassa on vain erittäin loiva nousu. Liukkaudestakaan ei ollut kyse. Silti auto on ollut koko päivän linjalla.

Itselläni tietämys moottoreista ja niiden vioista on täydellisen olematon, joten on mahdotonta edes arvailla mistä kummassakaan tapauksessa on ollut kyse. Ehkä joku muu osaa antaa valistuneempia arvauksia. 


Vielä kunnon kalustohavaintokin: 24.2. linjalla 38 havaitsemani TKL #24 on käynyt neljä päivää myöhemmin katsastuksessa, joka on hylätty useiden vikojen vuoksi ja korjausta ei ole ilmeisesti luvassa. Siispä tuo 24.2. jäi kyseisen auton viimeiseksi linjallaolopäiväksi. Onpa se merkitty jo Bussikirjastossakin poistetuksi. Saman sarjan autoista #22 ja #23 minulla ei ole havaintoa.

----------


## kalle.

> Havaintoja teknisistä vioista:
> 
> Eilen linjalla 6 autossa TKL #9, matka sujui aluksi ihan normaalisti, kunnes yhdessä kohtaa ohjaamossa alkoi jokin varoitusääni piippaamaan. Kuljettaja ajoi seuraavalle pysäkille, jossa odotti hetken ja ilmoitti sitten matkustajille, että auto jää siihen moottorivian vuoksi. Loppupäiväksi auto otettiinkin pois linjalta, mutta tänään on jo takaisin samalla linjalla. Ei siis kovin isosta viasta ollut kyse.
> 
> Tänään LL #77:ssä tuntui kuin moottorista olisi kaikki tehot menneet. Kiihdyttäminen sujui hyvin hitaasti, nollasta neljäänkymppiin kesti lähemmäs 30 sekuntia ja moottori piti kovaa mekkalaa, aivan kuin olisi pienimmällä vaihteella yrittänyt kiihdyttää aivan liian pitkään. Näin jälkikäteen kun miettii, niin ihan kuin moottori olisi ykkösvaihteella mennyt niin pitkään kuin pystyi ja sitten vaihtanut aivan liian aikaisin paljon suuremmalle vaihteelle, joka hidasti kiihdytystä entisestään, kovin paljoa yli neljänkympin tuntui olevan kovin vaikeaa päästä. Härmälän koulun pysäkiltä auto ei meinannut jaksaa ollenkaan lähteä liikkeelle, vaikka kohdassa on vain erittäin loiva nousu. Liukkaudestakaan ei ollut kyse. Silti auto on ollut koko päivän linjalla.
> 
> Itselläni tietämys moottoreista ja niiden vioista on täydellisen olematon, joten on mahdotonta edes arvailla mistä kummassakaan tapauksessa on ollut kyse. Ehkä joku muu osaa antaa valistuneempia arvauksia. 
> 
> 
> Vielä kunnon kalustohavaintokin: 24.2. linjalla 38 havaitsemani TKL #24 on käynyt neljä päivää myöhemmin katsastuksessa, joka on hylätty useiden vikojen vuoksi ja korjausta ei ole ilmeisesti luvassa. Siispä tuo 24.2. jäi kyseisen auton viimeiseksi linjallaolopäiväksi. Onpa se merkitty jo Bussikirjastossakin poistetuksi. Saman sarjan autoista #22 ja #23 minulla ei ole havaintoa.


9 laturinhihnankiristin hajonnut, auto tosiaan ilmoittaa sitä kuskille moottorihäiriönä (myös) kun laturit ei pyöri ja moottori käy samalla. 77 ei mitään tietoa, mutta vaikuttaisi päästöhallintahäiriön aiheuttamalta tehonrajoitukselta. Euro6:ssa on kyllä varsin kova toi rajoitus. 22 on poistettu ja 23 on ajossa.

----------


## Lahti 402

14.3.

LL #33/16

15.3.

TKL #38/18

----------


## nickr

21.3.

Paunu #165 / 91
PTL #32 / 85
LL #133 / 30

----------


## Lahti 402

24.3.

TKL

#43/17
#70/7

----------


## vallum

25.3.
PirTil #11/12

26.3

PirTil #11/26

----------


## killerpop

Liekö kellonsiirtoyöllä vaikutusta mutta PirTil #32 aikataukunäyttö pomppas näyttelemään linjalla 19 lukemia Keskustori 63 Min, Koskipuisto 64 Min ja Hervanta 99 Min. Näitä toki ihmeteltiin aikataulunäytöiltä vasta 18:10 jälkeen kun seuraava pysäkki olisi ollut Hämeenpuisto.

----------


## killerpop

Vain ja ainoastaan avoimen datan lähteitä käyttäen on tänään 30.3. ollut ainakin seuraavat TKL:n autot linjalla. 

#34, #36, #37, #45, #54, #55, #100, #101, #102, #104, #105, #106, #107, #108, #109, #110, #111, #112, #114, #116, #125, #126, #127 ja #130
Sikäli jos mitään poikkeuksia ei enää päivän aikana tapahdu, on kaikki (TKL:n) liikenne ajettu käytännössä teliautoilla, joista yhtä poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta kaikki Volvoja. Solaris tuli iltapäivästä linjalle.

Erityisesti tarjontaa on ollut linjoilla 5, 6/45 ja 90, mutta myös linjoilla 8, 28 ja 86.

----------


## nickr

4.4.

Paunu #164 / 6
Paunu #171 / 6(+45)

TKL #37 on saanut ylleen Lähitapiola-mainokset, TKL #43 sen sijaan saanut Mehiläinen-teipit.

----------


## Eppu

> 4.4.
> 
> Paunu #164 / 6
> Paunu #171 / 6(+45)
> 
> TKL #37 on saanut ylleen Lähitapiola-mainokset, TKL #43 sen sijaan saanut Mehiläinen-teipit.


#45 oli vissiin jo mainittu, mutta myös #46 mainostaa jotakin, muistaakseni säästöpankkia.

----------


## karvinen

> #45 oli vissiin jo mainittu, mutta myös #46 mainostaa jotakin, muistaakseni säästöpankkia.


TKL 45 mainostaa Säästöpankkia tuli havaittua eilen päivällä ja TKL 46 Osuuspankkia

----------


## nickr

9.4.

PTL #43 / 101

TKL #56 käänsi liian jyrkästi Pirkkalan pysäkiltä Haukiluomaan mennessään ja kolhi pahasti auton takaosan valotolppaan tänään yhden aikaan. Viimeinen sivuikkunakin taisi olla säpäleinä. Tuo auto vaihdettiin lopulta vasta viiden tunnin jälkeen autoon #86.

Lisäksi huomasin, että Paunu #143:n perä on töhritty aivan täysin graffitilla.

----------


## vaajy

> 9.4.
> 
> PTL #43 / 101
> 
> TKL #56 käänsi liian jyrkästi Pirkkalan pysäkiltä Haukiluomaan mennessään ja kolhi pahasti auton takaosan valotolppaan tänään yhden aikaan. Viimeinen sivuikkunakin taisi olla säpäleinä. Tuo auto vaihdettiin lopulta vasta viiden tunnin jälkeen autoon #86.
> 
> Lisäksi huomasin, että Paunu #143:n perä on töhritty aivan täysin graffitilla.


Oli kyllä harvinaisen ruma piirustus, ei voi muuta sanoa. Kuvaa en ottanut, enkä jakaisi nettiin, ei ruokita hölmöjen vähä-älyisyyttä ilmaisella mainoksella.

Auto lähdössä Nekalaan putsattavaksi, jos jotakin positiivista tähän päivään, tuskin kelpaisi kyseinen "taideteos" museoon saati sisustustaululle.

Eilen yöllä klo 1.30 vuoro Paunulta, Kyöstiin #142 maksamaton asiakas juoksi avautuneesta keskiovesta sisään Keskustorilla, oli joku 14-vuotias, eikö mamma ole taaskaan antanut rahaa?

Autossa numero #141 oli klo 23 suuntaan Haukiluoma Kyöstiltä paljon klubeihin ja baareihin menijöitä. 

Yksi mies jäi seisomaan Pirkka-olut kädessä ja sen verran pahalta näytti pystyssä pysyminen että yhdessä mutkassa meinasi kaatua takaovea kohti ihan kunnon vauhdeissa.

Auto oli miltei täysi, mutta hän ei tohtinut istahtaa siihen yhteen paikkaan, joka oli enää vapaa, koska oli kaverit toisaalla. Onneksi ei ole mennyt ovet rikki ja aivot asfaltille 60 kilometrin vauhdeissa. Voisi olla viimeinen kapakkareissu...

Ei viitsinyt puuttua teinin liputta matkustamiseen, ties mihin käsirysyyn nuokin nykyisin johtaa. Sairas maailma nykyään, kaikki ilmaiseksi mulle nyt! Jos ei ole omaa, teen mitä haluan!

Nuuskat ja vaikka mitä nykyteineillä taskussa. No, toivottavasti teini muisti edes kiittää, kun ei tarvinnut kävellä 5 km.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:24 ----------

Paunun autot 141-149, varsinkin takana paljon penkkejä, joissa penkin takaosa on halkeamilla.



Kuva lainattu kuljettajalta Mats K.

Pitäisi varmaan laittaa noihin penkkeihin tablettitietokone ajankuluksi, mutta sekin varmaan tuhottaisiin tai varastettaisiin...

Autot ovat pian 10 vuotta kesäkuussa.

En ymmärrä miten joku voi rikkoa ne? Mitä se vaatii, onko tylsyyttä matkalla että pakko koskea johonkin? En nyt autoja yksilöi, mutta monissa nuo muoviosat on penkkien takaa vaihdettu vain että ne on taas hiuskarvahalkeamilla.

Myöhemmin niistä irtoaa yllättäen kermajuuston tai tiiliskiven kokoisia palasia. Minkälaisten penkkien pitää siis olla, että ne kestää Tampereella?

En ole koskaan ymmärtänyt tätä "katutaidetta", "penkkitaidetta" tai muuta taidetta. Suoranaista toisten omaisuuden rikkomista.

Sekin on silminpistävää katsoa Länsilinjojen vuoden 2020 busseja, voit varmasti nimetä muutaman, jotka täynnä taidetta nekin. Länsilinjat ei sitten putsaile niitä kovin aktiivisesti.

Penkkiongelmaa ei niissä kyllä ole, kun on järkevän mallinen ja luja penkki, myös takapuolelta.

Minusta maailma on sairas. Miksei voi olla bussissa ja nauttia matkasta rikkomatta tai tekemättä taidetta. Että ne roskat menisi roskakoriin, ettei tarvitsisi tulla siivoamaan penkkiriviään ensin.

Ei ne valvontakameratkaan tunnu auttavan, vaikka se olisi ihan tuossa yläpuolella, niin penkki on koristettu.

Pirtilin autot ne vaan ajaa lommoilla ja etuosa ties missä, mutta taas. Kaiken maailman harjoittelijat joskus niitä bussejakin ajaa. Tosin jotkut autot on lommoilla muillakin firmoilla.

Paunun autot sentään 10 vuotta, ei siinä muutama lommo haittaa, mutta että Pirtilin uusimmasta päästä?

----------


## nickr

Reittioppaaseen on ilmestynyt uusi linja 96 välille Teiskola - Kanaa (kyllä, luit oikein): https://reittiopas.tampere.fi/linjat...ampere:96:1:01

Ilmeisesti sitten on haluttu antaa linjanumero Teiskon PALI-bussin linjareitille, vuoroja näyttää olevan yksi päivässä kumpaankin suuntaan.


Ja nyt kun Teisko tuli puheeksi, niin jatketaan. Linjalla 90 on Kämmenniemi-Pyynikintori välillä jonkun verran "tuplalähtöjä", eli kaksi bussia lähtee aikataulun mukaan samaan aikaan. Esim. Kämmenniemestä 07:59 linja 90E ja 08:00 linja 90, sekä 15:05 ja 15:06 linja 90. Molemmissa tapauksissa toinen auto tulee Teiskon perältä, ja toinen lähtee Kämmenniemestä. 

Mikä näissä minua ihmetyttää, on että Kämmenniemen auto odottaa aina Teiskosta tulevaa autoa (vaikka se olisi pahastikin myöhässä), ja juuri Teiskon auton kaartaessa pysäkille, Kämmenniemen auto lähtee liikkeelle ja sitten autot ajavat peräkkäin koko matkan. Kerran Teiskosta tuleva vuoro oli 10 minuuttia myöhässä, joten Kämmenniemen autokin lähti 10 minuuttia oman lähtöaikansa jälkeen, koska toista autoa piti ilmeisesti odottaa. Mistään vaihtoyhteydestäkään ei ole kyse, koska Kämmenniemen auto odottaa vain sen verran, että Teiskosta tuleva näkyy peilistä. Lisäksi iltapäivävuorolla näillä on täysin sama reitti. 

Onkohan kenelläkään mitään sisäpiiritietoa tai ajatusta, miksi tällaista tapahtuu? En itse keksi mitään syytä, miksi mieluummin lähdetään 10 minuuttia myöhässä ja ajetaan toisen perässä, kuin että noudatettaisiin omaa lähtöaikaa. Teiskosta tuleva vuoro tuntuu olevan harvoin täysin aikataulussa, joten Kämmenniemen lähtökään ei kovin usein lähtöaikaansa noudata. Kertaakaan en ole tuollaisen vuoron kyydissä ollut, niin en ole kuljettajalta voinut kysyä, mutta ohi mennessäni tai tutkan välityksellä olen tätä huomannut. 

Pyynikintoriltakin näitä tuplalähtöjä toki lähtee, mutta näissä tilanteissa peräkkäinajon ymmärtää, koska molemmilla vuoroilla se on lähtöpysäkki joten ketään ei tarvitse odotella.

----------


## logiopiskelija

13.4. Nuijatie, Tampere

Paunu #72 linjalla 10 suuntaan Tahmela
Bussin etuosassa ei ollut teippauksia. 
(Ei Nysse, eikä Paunu)

Onkohan menossa myyntiin?

----------


## vaajy

> 9.4.
> 
> Lisäksi huomasin, että Paunu #143:n perä on töhritty aivan täysin graffitilla.


13.4.

Auto on putsattu Nekalan varikolla priimakuntoon ja on tänäänkin linjalla 8. Nähty äskettäin ajossa.

----------


## logiopiskelija

> 13.4. Nuijatie, Tampere
> 
> Paunu #72 linjalla 10 suuntaan Tahmela
> Bussin etuosassa ei ollut teippauksia. 
> (Ei Nysse, eikä Paunu)
> 
> Onkohan menossa myyntiin?


Sama paikka, ja aika.

Kyseiseen autoon on lisätty keulaan Nysse -teipit.

----------


## vaajy

> Sama paikka, ja aika.
> 
> Kyseiseen autoon on lisätty keulaan Nysse -teipit.


Yöllä 17.4.22 yövuorossa kello 23.00 Pirkkalasta oli Auto numero 142, Väinö Paunu Oy. Kuljettajan vaihto keskustassa, ja Pirkkalan varikon kuski tuli.

Kaikkieen kiersin siinä eilen niin nuo, huom. matkakortilla ei yömaksulisää jos on kausilippu.

16.4.22 klo 23.00 linjalla 8 bussissa #142 Haukiluomaan, pääteasemalle. Vaihtoajalla klo 0.00 linjalla 8 bussissa #142 samassa autossa Pirkkalaan, oli tuttu bussikuski, humaltunut pari rikkoo roskakorin. Väinö Paunu Oy.17.4.22 klo 01.00 linjalla 8 bussissa #142 saman tutun kuskin kanssa rupattelua Tampereelle asti, kuljettaja jatkoi vielä ajolenkkiään. Vaihtoajalla klo 01.52 linjalla 8 bussissa #141 oli minun auton vaihto. Väinö Paunu Oy.
Oli jotenkin keskiovet pahasti jumissa. 141-149 on oviongelmia aina, kun keskiovet ei aina aukee, mutta nyt sitä ongelmaa oli yhteen reissuun nähden poikkeuksellisen paljon.

Nyt vielä sellainen ongelma oli että miltei joka 2. tai 3. pysäkillä ovi avautui vähälle raolleen ja sen jälkeen se piti sulkea, kunnes se toisesta yrityksestä saattoi aueta.

Todettakoon, että autossa #141 ei ollut ovien kanssa ongelmia tällä erää.

Paljon oli myös humalaisia liikkeellä, joten yksi pariskunta sai jotenkin roskakorinkin telineestä irti poistuessaan autosta kuppilaa kohti. Roskakori lensi lattialle rytinällä.

Tämän korjasin tutun Pirkkalan varikon kuljettajan kanssa rupatellessa Pirkkalan pääteasemalla, mistä pian lähdettiinkin toiselle kierrokselle yötaksa-aikaan jutellen.

#141 ja #142 löytyi lisäksi tölkkejä euron edestä, joten nappasin vielä tänään aamulla niistä pienoisen pikavoiton Salessa, jolla ostin Lidlistä city-jaffaa. City-jaffaa nautiskelen nyt parhaillaan tullessani vihdoin Paunun kyydistä.

Autoissa oli mukavat näköalapaikat, eikä etupenkeissä enää nauhoja, joten ko. autotyypin yksittäiseltä etupenkiltä on voineet halukkaat nauttia keväisistä maisemista.

Oli auto #110 pitkästä aikaa linjalla 8 klo 17.10 Tampereelta Pirkkalaan. Kuski oli jotenkin kyllästyneen oloinen, ei edes tervehtinyt, mutta olikin Nekalan varikolta bussikin.

Linjalla 8 tänään nähty ajossa lisäksi autot 148 ja 112. 148 on usein lähinnä viikonloppuisin liikkeellä ja se on ns. apuauto eli voi olla millä vain linjalla. Yleensä kutosella.

----------


## Scalamies

Su 17.4

TKL #113 saanut ylleen lähi-tapiolan mainokset.

Ma 18.4 

Paunu #88 / 10 (sama auto oli myös eilen tuolla linjalla)

PTL #47 / 26 näin pyhäpäivänä tuolla linjalla tarviikin teliautoa, eikä yhtään hankaluuksia ajella telillä Petsamon kapeilla teillä  :Wink:

----------


## vaajy

Väinö Paunu Oy, #111 linjalla 8.

Stop-nappi rikki takana, puolet hävinnyt johonkin ja asiakkaalle näkyy vaan johdot.

----------


## vaajy

Lähtö tänään Haukiluomasta kello 18.20 oli hieno. Väinö Paunu Oy. Bussi numero 142.

Ensiksi oli hyvä kuski, Sirpa, ja toisekseen huomasin taas tuon oviongelman josta aiemmin jo sivusin.

Näytti tosin takapenkiltä siltä, että takaovi aukeaa normaalisti, kun keskiovi jumittaa alkuunsa tai ei aukea ollenkaan. Kuljettaja pistää ovet kiinni ja avaa uudestaan niin kaikki pelaa.

Tällä vuorolla oviongelmaa oli koko linjapituudelta vain pari kertaa eli oviongelmaa ei joko ole yhtään tai sitä on miltei koko ajan...

Tätä ennen oli #143 eli lähtö 17.07 Pirkkalasta ja sitä ennen lähtö oli #141, jota Jyrki ajoi. Olin niissä kaikissa tietyn matkaa.

Autossa 141 huomattava taideteos ilmestynyt sivuikkunaan taakse noin 3 viikon sisään, ei kuitenkaan tällä viikolla.

Auto oviongelmalla oli sama, eli 142, jonkun verran muuttunut viime näkemästä eli muutama taide ilmestynyt erääseen penkkiin taakse.

Kuljettaja jäi tasaamaan Suupantorille ja käytti samalla aikaa hyväkseen katsomalla oliko autoon jäänyt mitään. Tällä kertaa vähäinen oviongelma ei myöhästyttänyt linjaa.

Kyösti oli nimittäin tältä erää Päätepysäkki ja kuljettajan poistuminen vapaalle varikon kautta.

Kyöstillä oltiin kello 19.14, ei tarvinnut edes Stop-nappia painaa, ovet aukesivat joka tapauksessa. Matka-aika oli tarkalleen 54 minuuttia.

Kyyti oli tasaista ja ammattimaista, suklaat olisi saanut ohjaamoon, jos olisi ollut mukana!

----------


## nickr

21.4. (avoimesta datasta) 

TKL #11 / 34
TKL #12 / 58
TKL #23 / 58
TKL #38 / 18

----------


## vaajy

21.4.22

Lähtö klo 17.50 oli #142, Väinö Paunu oy ja Haukiluomasta.

Jonkunlainen intuitio minulla on, kun oletin ja tiesin jo aamulla että ko. lähdöllä olisi 142, ja siinähän se seisoi kun Ylöjärven uimahallista tulin.

Täytyy pistää lottokuponki vetämään.

Kuskina oli Sirpa, häntä yllätin työvuoron ja linjan päätteeksi konvehtirasialla kun on niin hyvä kuski. Ei ole ensimmäinen paunulainen, jolle suklaata annan ohjaamoon...

Oli kovasti mielissään ja kysyi mihin olen menossa, niin voi kuskata lährmmäksi. Jätti pois varikolle, mistä 1 km lyhyempi matka kotiin.

Suhteellisen rauhallinen vuoro, ei ruuhkia, eikä ovijumeja tällä kertaa autossa.

Kello 12.30 vuoroksi Pirkkalasta linjalla 8/Paunu tunnustelin autoa 143, mutta siinä osui hieman sivuun, koska oikea auto oli 144. Ei kuitenkaan paha veikkaus.

Kuljettaja ei ollut kovin tuttu, vissiin Nekalan varikolta, joten heille en ole suklaata jaellut. Pirkkalan kuljettajia tunnen parhaiten, Sirpa oli neljäs jolle suklaan annan.

----------


## Lahti 402

22.4.

LL #87/16

----------


## vaajy

23.4.22 Väinö Paunu Oy.
#148 bussi on tilausajossa. Vuosikokous.

----------


## vaajy

24.4.22, Väinö Paunu Oy.

Bussi numero #148 ei ole enää tilausajossa, on tänään 24.4.22 linjalla 8.

Pirkkalan päässä nyt autot 141, 142, 143, 144. 149 ja 158 siirtyivät Nekalan varikolle. 143 ja 141 tulivat vaihdossa  :Smile: 

Pirtilin bussia ei tänään ollut parkkiruudussa, mutta yleensä siinä on ollut auto numero 49.

Eilen 23.4.22 ja tänään 24.4.22 yövuorossa, lähti Paunun 8 klo 23 Pirkkalasta 22.4. oli 144, jossa nyt myös etuovessa oli jumia. Ei meinannut aueta.

Kuskina oli autossa Jyrki, vuoron 02.00 Haukiluomasta päätteeksi ohjaamoon pieni appelsiinimehu ja iso suklaarasia Fazerin Geishaa "Thank you" teemalla ja sydämen muotoisella paketoinnilla  :Smile: 

Toivotin samalla hyvää nimipäivää ja toisen kerran samassa autossa kuulin vielä toistamiseen että hyvää nimipäivää myös itsellesi. Yllätyslahja oli ilmeisesti mieluinen, vaikka alkuun sanoikin, ettei hänen vuoksi rahojaan kannata tuhlata.

Meillä on samaan päivään nimipäivät. Sitä vain sanoin, että kun on niin hyvä kuski tässä edessä, niin se on ainoa varma tapa sanoa kiitos. Toistin vielä että arvostan työtäsi.

Kaikkiaan suklaata on saanut minulta 5 vain Väinö Paunu Oy:n kuljettajaa Pirkkalan varikolta.

Suklaahavainnot tältä erää ohi, kun suklaa loppui ja kuljettajatkin, Nekalan varikon kuljettajia en sillä tavalla tunne että suklaata olisi soveliasta jakaa. Yksi naiskuski jää lähiaikoina eläkkeelle Pirkkalan varikolla Paunulla.

----------


## killerpop

26.4.

Pirtil #51/12

----------


## Eppu

> 26.4.
> 
> Pirtil #51/12


Tuo tuli vastaan Pispalan valtatiellä. Keulan luukut eivät ilmeisesti tuossa pysy oikein kiinni kun oli tarvittu jeesus-teippiä.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuo tuli vastaan Pispalan valtatiellä. Keulan luukut eivät ilmeisesti tuossa pysy oikein kiinni kun oli tarvittu jeesus-teippiä.


Näin se on nähtävä

----------


## nickr

27.4.

Paunu #64 / 10
Paunu #123 / 6

TKL #70 / 7
TKL #99 / 7

----------


## nickr

Autoista TKL #37 ja #45 on osittain revitty (?) hyvin hiljattain teipatut mainosteipit. #37:n todistin tänään itse, #45 on nähtävissä ainakin tässä Kari Paavolan kuvassa: https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuva...1675_tkl45.jpg

----------


## vaajy

> Autoista TKL #37 ja #45 on osittain revitty (?) hyvin hiljattain teipatut mainosteipit. #37:n todistin tänään itse, #45 on nähtävissä ainakin tässä Kari Paavolan kuvassa: https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuva...1675_tkl45.jpg


Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoista ne lähtevätkin näköjään ihan itsestään  :Laughing: 



Linjalla 10, #127. Eilen oli ajossa. No kohta tulee Pohjolan Liikenne, niin pitäisi kalusto parantua muutenkin.

----------


## vaajy

PirTil, 56 linjalla 12.

HSL-teemaa jäänyt autoon, joku teippaus näkyy jääneen selkeästi. Toinen foorumilainen lisäksi kommentoi että myös Nysse-väritys vähän pielessä. Lähtee liian alhaalta se sininen.

Koko kuva:



Tarkennus itse autoon:



Pitäisi olla piakkoin Reuharinniemessä se auto, jos joku haluaa nähdä livenä  :Laughing:

----------


## nickr

TKL on ajanut lakkopäivinä joitakin haamuvuoroja, eli Reittioppaaseen perutuksi merkitty vuoro onkin ollut ajossa. Näitä olen itse muutaman nähnyt etenkin linjalla 8, ja lähes tyhjänä ovat ajelleet, kun suurin osa ihmisistä ei varmaan perutuksi merkittyä vuoroa halua mennä pysäkille odottamaan.  :Laughing: 

En myöskään ihan ymmärrä miksi TKL ajaa linjalla 90 tyhjiä vuoroja, kun siellä on jo Paunun tarjontaa päivän aikana ihan kiitettävästi. Varsinkin kun esim. käytetyillä linjoilla 2 ja 7 ei ole ollenkaan liikennöintiä, niin luulisi että näillä linjoilla olisi enemmän kysyntää. Ainakin tänään myös linjalla 6 on ollut useampi TKL:n auto, vaikka sielläkin on Paunun vuoroja päivän aikana runsaasti.

----------


## teheino

Kysynpä nyt täällä että mitähän mahtavat olla junasta näkyvät rivi Nysse-väreissä olevia busseja bussivarikolla Ilmalassa? Suurinpiirtein entisen Pasilan Shellin kohdalla.

----------


## Eppu

> Kysynpä nyt täällä että mitähän mahtavat olla junasta näkyvät rivi Nysse-väreissä olevia busseja bussivarikolla Ilmalassa? Suurinpiirtein entisen Pasilan Shellin kohdalla.


Taitavat olla Pohjolan liikenteelle tulevia sähkö-Yutongeja, ehkäpä muitakin Nysse-väreihin puettuja vaunuja. Aloittavat liikennöinnin Tampereella 6. kesäkuuta.

----------


## vaajy

> TKL on ajanut lakkopäivinä joitakin haamuvuoroja, eli Reittioppaaseen perutuksi merkitty vuoro onkin ollut ajossa. Näitä olen itse muutaman nähnyt etenkin linjalla 8, ja lähes tyhjänä ovat ajelleet, kun suurin osa ihmisistä ei varmaan perutuksi merkittyä vuoroa halua mennä pysäkille odottamaan. 
> 
> En myöskään ihan ymmärrä miksi TKL ajaa linjalla 90 tyhjiä vuoroja, kun siellä on jo Paunun tarjontaa päivän aikana ihan kiitettävästi. Varsinkin kun esim. käytetyillä linjoilla 2 ja 7 ei ole ollenkaan liikennöintiä, niin luulisi että näillä linjoilla olisi enemmän kysyntää. Ainakin tänään myös linjalla 6 on ollut useampi TKL:n auto, vaikka sielläkin on Paunun vuoroja päivän aikana runsaasti.


Katotaan kuka sitten ajaa, kun Paunu ei enää aja kasilla kesäkuun alusta alkaen linjalla 8, ja jos tulee vastaavia lakkoja.

Siinä on sitten hyvä pysäkillä seistä odottamassa niitä TKL-haamubusseja.

Olisivat saaneet jättää ne Paunut linjalle 8, vaikka nyt ne naurettavat prosentit, mitä niitä enää ajaa nykyään.

Tänään oli vuoro 12.30 Pirkkalasta 143, ei tarvinnut miettiä tuleeko sitä vai ei, kun oli Väinö Paunu Oy. Oli melko täysi auto, mutta kaikki halukkaat mahtui.

----------


## vallum

7.5.

TKL #130/90

----------


## vaajy

Hyvää päivää kaikille.

Tänään linjalla 8 kaikki bussit ovat olleet Väinö Paunu Oy:tä. Niin on myös loppupäivän.



Tilanne saisi olla näin jatkossakin...

Lämpimästi tervetuloa kyytiin.

----------


## nickr

Aika uskomatonta touhua taas Nysseltä. Tänään on tavallinen lakkopäivä, eli useat TKL-linjat eivät liikennöi ollenkaan, vaan silti Reittioppaaseen ei ole merkitty ensimmäistäkään peruttua vuoroa. Eikä myöskään huomiseksi. Kuitenkin bussien näyttötauluilla menee teksti "tarkista linjasi tilanne Reittioppaasta". Ilmeisesti halutaan seisotuttaa tietämättömiä ihmisiä pysäkeillä koko armaan äitienpäivän.

Sitten vielä toinen huomio. Reittoppaaseen on nyt ilmestyneet MM-kisojen aikaiset MM-linjat. Kuitenkin näiden linjojen reiteistä moni on laitettu aivan väärin. Esim. linja 11 menee mukamas edelleen Kyöstistä Ranta-Tampellaan, linjalle 14 on copy-pastattu reitiksi linjan 12 reitti ja linjan 80 MM-vuorot menevät Nyssen mukaan Sorin aukiolle, vaikka oikeasti niiden päätepysäkki on Keskustori. Ja olipa linjalle 11 saatu linjanäkymään laitettua reiteiksi Pirkkala-Pirkkala ja TAYS Arvo-Tays. Ne meni jo vähän lähemmäs totuutta. Itse joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä alan jo kohta ihmetellä, miten tässä kaupungissa oikein pystyy joukkoliikennettä käyttämään, kun tilaajan toiminta on tällä tasolla.




> Hyvää päivää kaikille.
> 
> Tänään linjalla 8 kaikki bussit ovat olleet Väinö Paunu Oy:tä. Niin on myös loppupäivän.


Eipä pidä paikkaansa. Tälläkin hetkellä linjalla on lakosta huolimatta neljä TKL:n autoa, #28, #112, #124 ja #127.

----------


## kalle.

> Aika uskomatonta touhua taas Nysseltä. Tänään on tavallinen lakkopäivä, eli useat TKL-linjat eivät liikennöi ollenkaan, vaan silti Reittioppaaseen ei ole merkitty ensimmäistäkään peruttua vuoroa. Eikä myöskään huomiseksi. Kuitenkin bussien näyttötauluilla menee teksti "tarkista linjasi tilanne Reittioppaasta". Ilmeisesti halutaan seisotuttaa tietämättömiä ihmisiä pysäkeillä koko armaan äitienpäivän.


Nimenomaa lakkopäivä. Myös Nyssen toimihenkilöt ja bussiliikenteen ohjauskeskuslaiset saavat olla halutessaan lakossa, joten ei varmaan ole vaan porukkaa töissä näitä sinne reittioppaaseen päivittämässä koko aikaa.
Toki jo ennen lakkoa olisi voinut päivittää reittioppaaseen tiedon että se ei ole ajantasalla,  johtuen lakosta. Yksilön ei tarvitse kertoa lakkoaikeistaan etukäteen, joten joka lakkopäivä on ollut arvoitus etukäteen, että montako autoa liikenteeseen lähtee.

----------


## nickr

> Nimenomaa lakkopäivä. Myös Nyssen toimihenkilöt ja bussiliikenteen ohjauskeskuslaiset saavat olla halutessaan lakossa, joten ei varmaan ole vaan porukkaa töissä näitä sinne reittioppaaseen päivittämässä koko aikaa.
> Toki jo ennen lakkoa olisi voinut päivittää reittioppaaseen tiedon että se ei ole ajantasalla,  johtuen lakosta. Yksilön ei tarvitse kertoa lakkoaikeistaan etukäteen, joten joka lakkopäivä on ollut arvoitus etukäteen, että montako autoa liikenteeseen lähtee.


Mutta kun ennen lakkoa oli jo tiedossa linjat, jotka eivät liikennöi ollenkaan. Nämä olisi voinut koko lakon ajaksi merkitä perutuiksi, eikä vain päivä kerrallaan. Etenkin kun kehotetaan ihmisiä Reittiopasta käyttämään.

----------


## vaajy

Tänään linjalla 8, Väinö Paunu Oy, bussi numero 149.

Oli niin kova tuuli ettei takaovi mennyt kiinni. Bussi seisoi ainakin 3 minuuttia kun ei saanut takaovea kiinni tuulessa. Koskee kaikkia 141-149 ja vastaavia busseja.

Olin bussissa etupenkillä ainakin 2 h kuljettajan kanssa ja ovien avautumis/sulkeutumisongelmaa oli miltei jatkuvasti.

Kuljettajan mukaan linjalla 10 autoissa 12x ja esim. 72 tai 15x oviongelmia ei ole koskaan.

Kun autot hankittiin 2014, ongelmaa oli uudesta asti.

Hienoa tehdä töitä kun jatkuvasti saa lotota avautuuko ovi vai ei! Myös etuoven kanssa on aina välillä jotain ongelmaa eikä keskiovetkaan nikottelematta aina avaudu.

Onko kukaan muu huomannut, että linjalla 8 ei näy TKL-vuoroja Google Mapsissa, kuinka ne saisi takaisin. Nyt näkyy vaan lakon jälkeen Paunun vuorot.

Lisäksi nauroimme kun edessä oli Länsilinjojen auto, joista oli perästä lähtenyt osa jonnekin, sekoitimme sitä alkuun Pirtilin autoon. Auto oli muistaakseni 165.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:41 ----------

Väinö Paunu Oy, 10.05.2022, bussi numero #144. Lähtö 14.44 pysäkiltä 0518. Linjalla 8.

Matkalippujen tarkastus Härmälässä, ei matkalipuitta matkustavia.

Väinö Paunu Oy, 10.05.2022, bussi numero #143. Linjalla 8.

Sivuikkunassa takana pieni töhry sisäpuolelta, menee jossain välissä putsaukseen.

Väinö Paunu Oy, 10.05.2022, bussi numero #142. Linjalla 8.

Näyttäisi tulleen pitkä kaistale kulumaa bussin sivuun ovien puoleiselle sivulle ilmeisesti johonkin ajosta liian läheltä pidemmältä matkalta.

Väinö Paunu Oy, 10.05.2022, bussi numero #156. Linjalla 8.

Yksi penkki takana on miltei irti ja natisee liitoksistaan kun siihen istuu. Lähinnä penkin selkäosa on irtoamaisillaan. Ruuvit vetää ympyrää tms. tai ei ole kiristetty.

Väinö Paunu Oy, 09.05.2022, bussi numero #149.  Lähtö 16.45 pysäkiltä 7060. Linjalla 8.

Asiakas potki täyden bussin kylkeä jäädessään rannalle suunnilleen Metson kirjaston kohdalla suutuksissaan. Kuski viittoi perästä tulevasta TKL:stä (haamubussi) ja auto oli muuten tyhjä. Bussi säästyi vaurioilta. Bussijuoksijat...
TKL:n tyhjä auto ei ole missään vaiheessa päässyt ohittamaan meitä, vaikka oltiin reilusti myöhässä. Siitä ei siis ollut mitään hyötyä asiakaskuorman tasaamisessa kahden bussin välillä. Ehkä tarkoituksella? TKL ajeli hiljaa perässä.
Vaikka kuljettaja sanoi joka pysäkillä että perässä tulee tyhjä TKL, niin ihmiset meni silti Paunun autoon, kuulematta että seuraavassa autossa olisi istumapaikkojakin. Autoa olisi pitänyt odottaa alle minuutti.

Busseissa 142 ja 149 on saattanut kuulua molempina päivinä kuljettajan puhuvan etupenkkiläiselle, me puhuttiin useammankin lenkin ajan linjalla 8  :Smile:  Eilen kertoi vielä aikataulunsa, niin tulin tänäänkin kyytiin, kun halusi jutella.

Kuljettaja mm. halusi näkemyksiä siihen mihin ratkaisuun hän päätyy siinä tilanteessa, että joutuu Nekalaan kulkemaan, niin häntä erityisesti mietitytti onko Paunulla enää jatkossa töitä. Päätökset hän tekee itse, mutta kerroin kantani.
Minä näen, että Paunun linjakilometrit tulevat lähivuosina vähenemään entisestään, ja jos ei eläkeikä ole ovella ei kannata jäädä sinne välttämättä väkisin Notkumaan, vaikka 10 vuotta onkin ollut talossa. Entinen Länsilinjat-kuski.

----------


## jtm

> Tänään linjalla 8, Väinö Paunu Oy, bussi numero 149.
> 
> Oli niin kova tuuli ettei takaovi mennyt kiinni. Bussi seisoi ainakin 3 minuuttia kun ei saanut takaovea kiinni tuulessa. Koskee kaikkia 141-149 ja vastaavia busseja.
> 
> Olin bussissa etupenkillä ainakin 2 h kuljettajan kanssa ja ovien avautumis/sulkeutumisongelmaa oli miltei jatkuvasti.
> 
> Kuljettajan mukaan linjalla 10 autoissa 12x ja esim. 72 tai 15x oviongelmia ei ole koskaan.
> 
> Kun autot hankittiin 2014, ongelmaa oli uudesta asti.
> ...


Voisiko tämän jatkuvan turhan asiaankuulumattoman postaamisen lopettaa? Menee mielenkiinto kaikkiin aiheisiin. Näille voisi olla oma ketju jos johonkin pitää tunkea.

----------


## tkp

> Voisiko tämän jatkuvan turhan asiaankuulumattoman postaamisen lopettaa? Menee mielenkiinto kaikkiin aiheisiin. Näille voisi olla oma ketju jos johonkin pitää tunkea.


6.6 varmaan rauhoittuu

----------


## nickr

11.5.

TKL #5 / 5
TKL #6 / 8
TKL #23 / 86 (tuli Vuorentaustassa vastaan tuulilasikuormassa)
TKL #111 / 37

----------


## vallum

11.5.

TKL #38/12

----------


## Eppu

11.5.
TKL #132 /7
TKL #108 mainostaa VTS-koteja ja #109 on myös puettu mainoasuun, mutta unohdin jo mitä se markkinoi.

----------


## nickr

> 11.5.
> TKL #132 /7
> TKL #108 mainostaa VTS-koteja ja #109 on myös puettu mainoasuun, mutta unohdin jo mitä se markkinoi.


Tällä hetkellä #132 onkin linjalla 5, ja linjalla 7 on #131. Ja TKL #23 on tänään linjalla 8 (arvatenkin taas tuulilasikuormassa).

Tuo #109 mainostaa Air Balticia.

----------


## vaajy

> Voisiko tämän jatkuvan turhan asiaankuulumattoman postaamisen lopettaa? Menee mielenkiinto kaikkiin aiheisiin. Näille voisi olla oma ketju jos johonkin pitää tunkea.


Riippuu varmaan siitä mitä sinulle tulee mieleen havainnoinnista.

_Havaitseminen on neurotieteiden näkökulmasta aivoissa tapahtuva toiminto, jossa aistien tuoma tieto käsitellään ja sitä verrataan muistista haettuun tietoon, jolloin syntyy havainto, jäsentynyt ja yleensä tunnistettavissa oleva psyykkinen kokemus. Neurotieteilijät esittävät, että ihminen saa aistitietonsa näkö-, kuulo-, tunto-, haju-, maku- ja tasapainoaistielimistään. Havainto on havaitsemalla tehty huomio tai mielle todellisiksi tajutuista asioista, jopa tutkimistarkoituksessa tehty huomio.

_Olen aiemmin kuullut entisen ajan bussifanilta, Valtterilta, että joukkoliikennefoorumit ovat melko kilpailuhenkisiä paikkoja ja olisi varmaan pitänyt häntä uskoa.

Ja joku tässä epäili, että 6.6. rauhoittuu, niin silloin on kyllä kalenteri täynnä paunuilua linjalla 6  :Smile:  Havainnot tosin kirjaan omaan lokiin ettei kukaan mieltänsä pahoita niistä.

----------


## Karosa

> Riippuu varmaan siitä mitä sinulle tulee mieleen havainnoinnista.
> 
> [I]Havaitseminen on neurotieteiden näkökulmasta aivoissa tapahtuva toiminto, jossa aistien tuoma tieto käsitellään


Tämä ketju on kuitenkin tarkoitettu kaluston ollessa poikkeuksellisella linjalla, reitillä tai muuhun liikenteeseen vastaavan havaitsemiseen, eikä siihen että miltä pilvet näyttävät kun istut Paunun bussin kyydissä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 11.5.
> 
> TKL #5 / 5
> TKL #6 / 8
> TKL #23 / 86 (tuli Vuorentaustassa vastaan tuulilasikuormassa)
> TKL #111 / 37


Havainnot täällä foorumilla ovat yllä kuvatun kaltaisia, ei muuta.

----------


## kuukanko

Todettakoon tähän moderaattorin kantana, että foorumin ajatus on vaihtaa yleisesti harrastajia kiinnostavia tietoja ja käydä keskustelua niistä. Kovin arkiset tapahtumat eivät herätä yleistä kiinnostusta ja jos niistä haluaa kertoa, voi niistä kertoa vaikka omissa somekanavissaan. Joissakin tapauksissa olen sallinut pidempiaikaisen kertomisen arkisista asioista silloin kun käyttäjä on tehnyt niitä varten oman ketjunsa, jolloin niiden on helppo jättää se lukematta, joita asia ei kiinnosta.

Mielipiteistä parhaista bussityypeistä, liikennöitsijöistä, jne. on valmiiksi jonkin verran ketjuja. Jos sopivaa ketjua ei löydy ja haluaa käydä keskustelua niistä, voi sitä varten perustaa oman ketjun.

----------


## killerpop

No niin, tämähän lähti vahvasti käyntiin. Siis tästä 13.5. alkavat  "MM-linjat.

Tuo MM kun haluttiin saada linjakilpiin, niin sitten monella linjalla on joko linjanumero pienempi kuin yleensä tai vaihtoehtoisesti määränpäätekstit.
Oma lukunsa on näemmä sitten linjan 80-variaatit, jotka näemmä ajelevat esim 80AM tunnuksella. Linjakilvessä esim LL #126 luki 80AM TAMPERE SORIN AUKIO. Reittiopaskin kertoo linjan reitiksi Moisio -> Sorin aukio https://reittiopas.tampere.fi/linjat...ere:7774335999 mutta kartta kertoo linjan päättyvän Keskustorille.

Oli siellä ainakin yksi positiivinen kilpipäivitys, jossa ainakin 7MM kertoi todella isosti kulkevansa Kalkkuun, muut näytti enemmän tai vähemmän epäonnistuneilta ja tämän 80:n tapauksessa myös virheelliseltä.

----------


## killerpop

14.5
TKL #38/82
Liekö tullut illan viimeisille varveille jokusen ajan seisseenä. 2233 lähdöllä hämeenpuistosta ainakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No niin, tämähän lähti vahvasti käyntiin. Siis tästä 13.5. alkavat  "MM-linjat.


Nuo MM-tunnukset alkoivat näkyä linjakilvissä vähän ennen puolta päivää. Olin paikkakunnan keskustassa kuvauskierroksella, ja yhtäkkiä joskus klo 11 ja 12 välillä (hyvin lähellä puolta päivää) aloin huomata 2MM-tyylisiä linjakilvityksiä busseissa. Niitä siis esiintyi tiettyjen linjojen busseissa ko. hetkestä eteen päin vähintään sen ajan, mitä olin paikkakunnalla. Asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat selata 13.5. kuvastoani.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Nuo MM-tunnukset alkoivat näkyä linjakilvissä vähän ennen puolta päivää. Olin paikkakunnan keskustassa kuvauskierroksella, ja yhtäkkiä joskus klo 11 ja 12 välillä (hyvin lähellä puolta päivää) aloin huomata 2MM-tyylisiä linjakilvityksiä busseissa. Niitä siis esiintyi tiettyjen linjojen busseissa ko. hetkestä eteen päin vähintään sen ajan, mitä olin paikkakunnalla. Asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat selata 13.5. kuvastoani.


  Hienoilta nuo kuvastosi,uudet Scania Citywide sähköbussit näyttävät.Reissuruodin sähköistyminen on alkanut Tampereella,ensimmäisiä Citywide sähköbusseja.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Nuo MM-tunnukset alkoivat näkyä linjakilvissä vähän ennen puolta päivää. Olin paikkakunnan keskustassa kuvauskierroksella, ja yhtäkkiä joskus klo 11 ja 12 välillä (hyvin lähellä puolta päivää) aloin huomata 2MM-tyylisiä linjakilvityksiä busseissa. Niitä siis esiintyi tiettyjen linjojen busseissa ko. hetkestä eteen päin vähintään sen ajan, mitä olin paikkakunnalla. Asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat selata 13.5. kuvastoani.


Käsittääkseni käytössä linjoilla joissa poikkeusreitti ja poikkeusreittien ajan käytetään noita tunnuksia. Paitsi linjalla 80 vaikka silläkin on poikkeusreitti. Käsittääkseni ja ohjeita näin tulkittuani.

----------


## nickr

> 14.5
> TKL #38/82
> Liekö tullut illan viimeisille varveille jokusen ajan seisseenä. 2233 lähdöllä hämeenpuistosta ainakin.


Oli itse asiassa koko päivän eilen linjalla. 




> Nuo MM-tunnukset alkoivat näkyä linjakilvissä vähän ennen puolta päivää. Olin paikkakunnan keskustassa kuvauskierroksella, ja yhtäkkiä joskus klo 11 ja 12 välillä (hyvin lähellä puolta päivää) aloin huomata 2MM-tyylisiä linjakilvityksiä busseissa. Niitä siis esiintyi tiettyjen linjojen busseissa ko. hetkestä eteen päin vähintään sen ajan, mitä olin paikkakunnalla. Asiasta kiinnostuneet voivat selata 13.5. kuvastoani.


Ihan kuljettajan muistista on kiinni, näkyykö tunnukset vai ei. Itse ollessani keskustassa ehkä arviolta joka kolmannella MM-linjalla oli tavalliset kilvet. 




> Käsittääkseni käytössä linjoilla joissa poikkeusreitti ja poikkeusreittien ajan käytetään noita tunnuksia. Paitsi linjalla 80 vaikka silläkin on poikkeusreitti. Käsittääkseni ja ohjeita näin tulkittuani.


Linjalle 80 on saatu kyllä se M perään, mutta siitä ei ole juurikaan hyötyä, kun teksti kertoo edelleen päätteen olevan Sorin aukiolla, kuten killerpop tuolla aiemmin havaitsi. Saa nähdä, korjataanko tämän kahden viikon aikana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:05 ----------

TKL #110 mainostaa nykyisin Lidliä. Tämän ketjun havaintojen perusteella TKL:llä taitaa tällä hetkellä olla jo kahdeksan mainosautoa, #37, #43, #45, #46, #108, #109, #110 ja #113.

----------


## kalle.

> Linjalle 80 on saatu kyllä se M perään, mutta siitä ei ole juurikaan hyötyä, kun teksti kertoo edelleen päätteen olevan Sorin aukiolla, kuten killerpop tuolla aiemmin havaitsi. Saa nähdä, korjataanko tämän kahden viikon aikana.
> 
> TKL #110 mainostaa nykyisin Lidliä. Tämän ketjun havaintojen perusteella TKL:llä taitaa tällä hetkellä olla jo kahdeksan mainosautoa, #37, #43, #45, #46, #108, #109, #110 ja #113.


Linjakilvitysohjeessa on kyllä mainittu juuri niin, että 80AM, 80BM ja 80CM määränpäätekstin tulee olla juuri TAMPERE, SORIN AUKIO.

Mainosautot ovat juuri mainitsemasi, siihen saattaa vielä tulla lisää auto 44 mahdollisesti joskus. Toistaiseksi sitten näillä.

----------


## killerpop

> Linjakilvitysohjeessa on kyllä mainittu juuri niin...


Mitenhän sen nyt kauniisti sanoisi. Tilaaja tuntuu keskittyvän näpertelemään linjakilvityksiä. Samaan aikaan tuotantopuolella on merkittäviä haasteita. MM on saanut jo ainakin lisänimen Mahdollisesti myöhässä. Tavallaan odotinkin, että millainen MM-kilvitys on saatu Pirtil #9:n helmitauluun. Mutta mennään asiaan.

Jos joku linja oli pulassa, niin se titteli mennee varmasti kakkoselle. Iltapäiväruuhkatkin olivat jo takana, mutta klo 18:20 aikaan Pyynikintorille pyrki samoissa valoissa #133 ja #12. Seuraavassa valokierrossa vielä yksi 8700LE jotka käytännössä lähtivät taas non-stop peräkanaa. Vuoroväli on sen 10 minuuttia, joten siinä kaiketi oli 18:00, 18:10 ja 18:20 lähdöt samalla kertaa.

Kun autoja ei ole enempää, se käytännössä tekee pahimmillaan sen 30 min palvelutasokatkoksekin.

Jos Nyssellä yhtään olisi pelisilmää (taitavat istua sen päällä), olisi RauhaniemiPyynikintori -suunnassa ajettu kaikki vuorot Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Hämeenkadun kautta, eikä se olisi häirinnyt ratikkaa mitenkään, aikatauluvarmuus vaan olisi parantunut ja yhteydet Tammelaan/Lappiin/Rauhaniemeen keskustasta olisivat pysyneet kohtuullisina. Mutta tällä konseptilla näemmä mennään.

Pirtil #9 oli vain linjalla 19 ainakin suunnassa Lentävänniemeen. Jäi siis MM-hurmos kokematta.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos Nyssellä yhtään olisi pelisilmää (taitavat istua sen päällä), olisi RauhaniemiPyynikintori -suunnassa ajettu kaikki vuorot Itsenäisyydenkadun ja Hämeenkadun kautta,


Pelisilmästä puheenollen, voisi validisti sanoa että koko kylän suunnitteluorganisaatio on viimeiset vuodet toiminut nimenomaan mainitun kaltaista pelisilmää käyttäen. Siksi Tampereella ei liikenteen näkökulmasta oikein mikään toimi enää. Kaikkeen olisi kyllä ratkaisu, ja mitä varhaisemmassa vaiheessa oikeaa pelisilmää käyttää, voi mahdollisia ongelmia välttää. Mutta Tampereella on käytetty tätä tiettyä pelisilmää, ja nimenomaan siksi lopputulos on ollut "sitä ittiään" liikennesuunnittelussa. Mitään järkevää ei asian suhteen oikein enää tunnu olevan jäljellä joten poikkeustilanteetkin ovat sitten mitä ovat.

Ja tuo itsenäisyydekadulle kääntyminenhän tammelan puistokadulta ei ole liikennemerkin mukaan sallittua. Sekin on yksi tämän mainitunkaltaisen pelisilmän ilmentymä, toki täysin vailla järkeä, kun pienellä vaivalla siitäkin risteyksestä olisi saanut sellaisen jossa kääntuminen olisi ollut mahdollista.

----------


## tkp

> Ja tuo itsenäisyydekadulle kääntyminenhän tammelan puistokadulta ei ole liikennemerkin mukaan sallittua. Sekin on yksi tämän mainitunkaltaisen pelisilmän ilmentymä, toki täysin vailla järkeä, kun pienellä vaivalla siitäkin risteyksestä olisi saanut sellaisen jossa kääntuminen olisi ollut mahdollista.



Ei liikennesäännöt ole ennenkään haitanneet nyssen tekemiä poikkeusreittejä. Muistuu mieleen kun ykkönen oli poikkeusreitillä Rautatienkatu-Vuolteenkatu-Hatanpää vt. Tuolloin vaan kääntyminen Vuolteenkadulta hatanpää vt:lle etelään oli kielletty ja kuljettajat ajoivat linja-autoaseman pihan kautta ja hatanpää vt:n pysäkki jäi välistä. Seuraavalla kerralla kääntymiskielto olikin sitten huputettu  :Smile:

----------


## nickr

> Jos joku linja oli pulassa, niin se titteli mennee varmasti kakkoselle. Iltapäiväruuhkatkin olivat jo takana, mutta klo 18:20 aikaan Pyynikintorille pyrki samoissa valoissa #133 ja #12. Seuraavassa valokierrossa vielä yksi 8700LE jotka käytännössä lähtivät taas non-stop peräkanaa. Vuoroväli on sen 10 minuuttia, joten siinä kaiketi oli 18:00, 18:10 ja 18:20 lähdöt samalla kertaa.


Aikataulujen kiinni saaminen on vieläpä kirjaimellisesti mahdotonta, tällä 2MM-linjalla on Pyynikintorin päässä minuutti ja Rauhaniemen päässä kolme minuuttia kääntöaikaa. Vähän kolmen jälkeen kakkonen meni Metson kohdalla Pyynikintorille 15 minuuttia myöhässä, lähti sieltä heti saavuttuaan, mutta takaisin päin oltiin Aleksanterin kirkon kohdalla jo 17 minuuttia myöhässä. Tämä siksi, että bussi joutui valoissa odottelemaan sen ensimmäisen, toisen ja viidennentoista ratikan ennen kuin itse pääsi. Voisi siis sanoa että kääntöaika oli -2 minuuttia.  :Laughing:  Tällä hetkellä (klo 17) linjalla _parhaiten_ aikataulussa oleva bussi on 29 minuuttia myöhässä.

Kalustosijoitushavainnoksi löytyi PTL #7 linjalta 9.

----------


## killerpop

> Aikataulujen kiinni saaminen on vieläpä kirjaimellisesti mahdotonta, tällä 2MM-linjalla on Pyynikintorin päässä minuutti ja Rauhaniemen päässä kolme minuuttia kääntöaikaa. Vähän kolmen jälkeen kakkonen meni Metson kohdalla Pyynikintorille 15 minuuttia myöhässä, lähti sieltä heti saavuttuaan, mutta takaisin päin oltiin Aleksanterin kirkon kohdalla jo 17 minuuttia myöhässä. Tämä siksi, että bussi joutui valoissa odottelemaan sen ensimmäisen, toisen ja viidennentoista ratikan ennen kuin itse pääsi. Voisi siis sanoa että kääntöaika oli -2 minuuttia.  Tällä hetkellä (klo 17) linjalla _parhaiten_ aikataulussa oleva bussi on 29 minuuttia myöhässä.
> 
> Kalustosijoitushavainnoksi löytyi PTL #7 linjalta 9.


Ja illan mittaan toki 19:lta molempiin suuntiin ilman MM-tunnusta. Toivottavasti nämä Citeat nähdään jatkossa voittamallaan kakkosella.

Ja kakkoseen liittyen ja MM-liikenteeseen, tuo PyynikintoriKeskustori -välihän on kuihtunut kakkosen osalta, kun moni parin pysäkin matkaaja kulkee nykyisin ratikalla Pyynikintorilta Tuulensuuhun, Keskustorille tai Koskipuistoon, niin nyt poikkeusaikoina vähin mitä voisi tehdä, olisi kääntää vuoroja ympäri Keskustorilla, että edes joku tasaisuus pysyisi. Kuskivaihtoja ei kaiketi tällä hetkellä ole Pyynikintorilla, joten tästä tuskin tulisi mitään ongelmaa, kunhan vaan käännetään oikeita vuoroja oikeilla hetkillä.

Havaintona myös, että ainakin tiistaina 17.5. linjan 9 näyttötaulussa pyöri ilmeisen kiireessä tehty häiriötiedote, joka meni jotenkin näin: Linja 80 päättyy pysäkille Keskustorille. Sen sijaan että linjakilpiä ja muuta infoa korjattaisiin, toivotaan tällaiseen purkkaviritykseen.

----------


## nickr

Ihmettelinkin tänään tutkaa katsoessa, että mikä ihmeen sumppu Sorin aukiolla tällä kertaa on, no siihen tuli lopulta selvyys, punaiset valot olivat jumissa kaikkiin suuntiin: https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008828215.html






> Havaintona myös, että ainakin tiistaina 17.5. linjan 9 näyttötaulussa pyöri ilmeisen kiireessä tehty häiriötiedote, joka meni jotenkin näin: Linja 80 päättyy pysäkille Keskustorille. Sen sijaan että linjakilpiä ja muuta infoa korjattaisiin, toivotaan tällaiseen purkkaviritykseen.


Tämä tiedote näkyy kaikissa busseissa, jotka menevät Koskipuiston pysäkin ohi, koska tiedote on jostain syystä laitettu Reittioppaassa koskemaan juuri pysäkkiä, eikä linjaa 80, jolloin se olisi näkynyt vain kyseisellä linjalla. Itse asiassa tiedote ei taida näkyä 80:llä ollenkaan, koska se on laitettu koskemaan pysäkkiä Keskustori F, jota 80MM-linjat eivät käytä.

----------


## kalle.

> Mutta kun ennen lakkoa oli jo tiedossa linjat, jotka eivät liikennöi ollenkaan. Nämä olisi voinut koko lakon ajaksi merkitä perutuiksi, eikä vain päivä kerrallaan. Etenkin kun kehotetaan ihmisiä Reittiopasta käyttämään.


Valitettavasti nykyinen järjestelmä ei mahdollista vuorojen "massaperumista" ennenkuin kuluvana päivänä. Ja kun sitten kuluvana päivänä henkilökunta on ollut lakossa, niin on käynyt sitten näin. Ikävä tilanne tietenkin, mutta yleensäkin lakoista aiheutuu haittaa vähän alalla kuin alalla.

----------


## nickr

LL #122 ja #129 olivat Museoiden yö -autoina tänään 21.5. Edellisvuosista poiketen kilvissä luki vain "Länsilinjat Tilausajo".

Nyssen sivuille oli merkitty, että reitillä liikennöitäisiin noin 15 minuutin välein. "Noin" oli tässä suuressa merkityksessä, sillä aikataulujen kanssa näytti olevan jotain epäselvyyttä. #122 saapui Vapriikille (joka toimi reitin lähtöpisteenä) noin 19.25 aikaan, tässä vaiheessa edellisestä autosta oli kulunut jo vähintäänkin 20 minuuttia. Kuljettaja otti matkustajat kyytiin, sammutti auton ja jäi odottamaan jotakin kellonaikaa. Viisi minuuttia myöhemmin #129 saapui Vapriikille ja kuljettajat kävivät lyhyen neuvottelun jostakin. Lopulta #129 lähti Vapriikilta 19.36 kaksi matkustajaa kyydissään ja #122 lähti 19.47 lähes tuulilasikuormassa.

Jäi vähän epäselväksi, että minkälaista aikataulua tässä noudatettiin, mutta taisipa se olla kuljettajillekin epäselvää. Joillekin epäonnisille matkustajille kävi siis niin, että he joutuivat ensin odottamaan autoa 20 minuuttia ja sitten odottamaan lähtöä auton sisällä toiset 20 minuuttia. En tiedä, mitä oli tapahtunut aikataulujen kanssa tuossa kohtaa, mutta oletettavasti vuorovälit tasaantuivat illan mittaa.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> PTL:n autoja taas bongattu liikenteessä:
> 
> Liite 3261
> 
> #33, keula kolaroitu
> 
> Liite 3262
> 
> #36, perä ajettu johonkin


Milloin tuo on ollut kolarissa?

----------


## Lahti 402

30.5.

Torijuhlissa

LL #103, #164 linjalla 8, linjakilvissä "8 KYÖSTI"

----------


## nickr

> 30.5.
> 
> Torijuhlissa
> 
> LL #103, #164 linjalla 8, linjakilvissä "8 KYÖSTI"


Anteeksi jääkiekkotietämättömyyteni, mutta oliko nämä juhlat siis Keskustorilla viime yönä johonkin aikaan? En tiennytkään että sinne oli tilattu lisävuoroja. Näitkö, oliko lisäbusseja muilla linjoilla? Kuulin juttua että ainakin linjan 50 viimeinen lähtö klo 00.30 oli jo Keskustorilta tuulilasikuormassa, joten sinnekin suuntaan olisi ollut lisäautoille tarvetta.

----------


## Lahti 402

> Anteeksi jääkiekkotietämättömyyteni, mutta oliko nämä juhlat siis Keskustorilla viime yönä johonkin aikaan? En tiennytkään että sinne oli tilattu lisävuoroja. Näitkö, oliko lisäbusseja muilla linjoilla? Kuulin juttua että ainakin linjan 50 viimeinen lähtö klo 00.30 oli jo Keskustorilta tuulilasikuormassa, joten sinnekin suuntaan olisi ollut lisäautoille tarvetta.


Ei siellä kai mitään virallista ollut, vaan ainakin kymmenen tuhatta fania hyppimässä riemusta, asiakkaita riittää yövuoroille. En seurannut kovinkaan tarkasti vuoroja joten havaintoni rajoittuivat linjalle 8.

----------


## nickr

Lisälinjalla 99 Hakametsästä keskustan suuntaan oli illalla autot LL #174 ja #177. Lisäksi Paunu #153 kävi tyhjänä ajamassa yhden kierroksen kilvillä "40  TAMPERE KESKUSTORI", hävisi kuitenkin sen jälkeen johonkin. Yksikään näkemäni 99 ei ollut lähelläkään tuulilasikuormaa, joten tieto lisälinjasta ei ollut tavoittanut niin monia kuin ehkä oltiin ajateltu. Sen sijaan ratikka ja osa linjan 7 vuoroista olivat aivan "nuijalla lyötyjä".

----------


## nickr

Pohjolan Liikenteen VDL-teli #242 näkyi äsken Länsi-Hervannassa, kuljettajat kyydissä reittiä opettelemassa.

Lisäksi TKL #103 on usean kuukauden poissaolon jälkeen palannut liikenteeseen, tällä hetkellä linjalla 5. En sano varmaksi, mutta saattoi olla jopa ensimmäinen kerta koko vuonna, kun näen kyseisen auton liikenteessä.

----------


## Eppu

Nurmin Teboilin tienoolla tänään:

----------


## Eppu

5.6.
Paunut #81, 93, 123 ja 129 linjalla 10. Huomenna sitten koittaa uusi aikakausi tällä linjalla.

----------


## vaajy

> 5.6.
> Paunut #81, 93, 123 ja 129 linjalla 10. Huomenna sitten koittaa uusi aikakausi tällä linjalla.


Et sisällä asti käynyt?

Olin tuossa #123 ja havaitsin, että se oli myynnissä. Kuljettaja varmisti, monta kymmentä autoa myynnissä.

Onneksi olin sisällä viimeistä kertaa hyvästelemässä.

----------

